# red blend ideas



## winemaker81

I've been following @NorCal's *Replicating a 100 point wine* thread, as it's both interesting and it may help me answer the question, "What do I use in a blend?" Having made mostly varietals, I'm now leaning heavily towards red blends.

Last night I read a description of the varietals in a wine I really like, and then this morning I read @Snafflebit's *reply* regarding the testing he's doing of wines produced in an area similar to his own growing conditions -- this sparked an idea.

In this thread we can list blends that works for us, blends that don't, and commercial blends that we like. If we get enough traction, this might be worth stickying.


*EDIT:* I'm updating this post to include blends as folks post them.

McGregor Rob Roy Blend: 8 parts Cabernet Franc, 5 parts Cabernet Sauvignon, 3 parts Merlot

Kraffty: 50% Zin, 20% Merlot, 20% Malbec, 10% Cabernet Sauvignon

Winemaker81: 67% Merlot, 33% equal parts Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Petit Verdot, & Malbec.

Winemaker81: 40% Merlot, 40% Zinfandel, 20% equal parts Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Petit Verdot, & Malbec.

Chuck E: 50/50 Carmenere and Malbec

Chuck E: 75% Zinfandel/25% Petit Syrah

DistanceRunner: 70% Cabernet Sauvignon, 20% Merlot, 10% Cabernet Franc

ibglowin: San Acacia Cellars - Caballo Muerto: 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 9% Merlot, 8% Cab Cabernet 2% Malbec, 2% Petite Verdot


----------



## winemaker81

I like McGregor Winery of the Finger Lakes, NY, especially their blends. Some I cannot reproduce, as they grow eastern European grapes that I cannot get. However, their Rob Roy Red is reproducible. The 2018 is 50% Cabernet Franc, 30% Cabernet Sauvignon, and 20% Merlot.

To reproduce that's 8 lugs Cab Franc, 5 lugs Cab Sauv, and 3 lugs Merlot.


----------



## Kraffty

My best so far has been a field blend of 50% Zin, 20% each Merlot and Malbec and 10% Cab. I have a couple of cases of 2017 that are still holding up.


----------



## winemaker81

I'm very happy with my 2020 blends:

1) 67% Merlot, 33% Vinifera Blend.

2) 40% Merlot, 40% Zinfandel, 20% Vinifera Blend.

Vinifera Blend is equal parts Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Petit Verdot, & Malbec.


----------



## Chuck E

My two best blends have been: 50/50 Carmenere and Malbec, and 75% Zinfandel/25% Petit Syrah.


----------



## NorCal

I don’t think there is a bad blend that can be made with the Bordeaux grapes, CS, CF, Merlot, Malbec and Petit Verdot. Perhaps you could overdo the PV, but that’s the only grape I see needing to limit in a blend. My favorite set of grapes.


----------



## Snafflebit

winemaker81 said:


> Last night I read a description of the varietals in a wine I really like, and then this morning I read @Snafflebit's *reply* regarding the testing he's doing of wines produced in an area similar to his own growing conditions


 Thanks for starting a thread. I will update with my opinion on the Cab Franc/Petit Verdot debate.


----------



## Tipsy

We were talking about this. Has anyone tried blending wine kits with any success or is it just better to buy premade blends


----------



## winemaker81

Tipsy said:


> We were talking about this. Has anyone tried blending wine kits with any success or is it just better to buy premade blends


There's no reason you can't blend kits. While I intended this thread for fresh red grapes, I'm perfectly fine with kit-based blends. At the end of the day, it's all wine.

The premade blends are someone's idea of what works, and for the better brands, I'm sure it's well tested. But there's no reason to not experiment with your own blends.

For the foreseeable future, I'm not making red varietals. There are far too many interesting red blend possibilities!


----------



## NorCal

On the commercial front, they only need 75% of the varietal to call it that and don't have to list the 25% blending information on the bottle. I think it is safe to say that most all reds are blends of some sort. The wineries do have the option to note the wine as being single varietal, if it is 100%.


----------



## Snafflebit

Most of the “blends” I have made are purely from necessity. Such as, “what am I going to do with this leftover Cab and Merlot?” and “I need to top off this carboy and all I have is Malbec!” I wish more thought went into the process.

Oddly, they always seem to work.


----------



## winemaker81

@Snafflebit, I suspect that most -- if not all -- blends of good tasting wines will turn out good. Some will be better than others, but all are good. If it's working for you, don't change a thing!

The rule of thumb for topping up is to use a compatible wine -- probably a quarter of my wines in the last 10 years have been a blend, even if it's only a quarter bottle in 5 US gallons. Last year I needed wine to topup a barrel and used whatever was available. Yeah, I had 3 varietals, but when I was done racking I combined whatever was left over and that became topup wine.

I used to be rabid about purity ... now I've done a 180 turn and am far more interested in what blends I can make.


----------



## Bmd2k1

Blends Rule! ✌


----------



## Khristyjeff

Bmd2k1 said:


> Blends Rule! ✌


I was in a Meijer grocery store the other day and could not find a single Merlot and only a few Cabs. The signage was still there but the bottles were replaced by all red blends. Is it a trend?


----------



## sour_grapes

Khristyjeff said:


> Is it a trend?



I think so. 

You are not alone.


----------



## Jovimaple

When using grapes, are you fermenting them separately and blending the wines or fermenting all the varietals together?


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> I was in a Meijer grocery store the other day and could not find a single Merlot and only a few Cabs. The signage was still there but the bottles were replaced by all red blends. Is it a trend?


It wasn't too long ago that in the USA, blends did not sell well. I was told by the wine manager in a store that most people recognized varietals and "foreign" names such as Bordeaux, but didn't seem to trust American blends. Oddly named blends were associated with cheap wines. I suspect improved education regarding wines has changed this, and the Meritage Association has been working to change the perception since the late 80's.

Contrast this with countries like France and Italy where blends are the norm and varietals are a relatively recent development. [It may be that I'm seeing more French and Italian varietals as more are being imported, so varietals may not be as uncommon as my experience leads me to believe.]



Jovimaple said:


> When using grapes, are you fermenting them separately and blending the wines or fermenting all the varietals together?


This is a mix. The commercial wineries I'm familiar with ferment separately, then blend during or after bulk aging. It appears a lot of folks on WMT do the same. Blending later in the process provides a better feel for what each separate wine will be, so the final blend is better controlled.

I don't have the capacity to do this like I'd want, so I field blend. Last fall I fermented in 4 batches of 4 lugs each (2 Merlot, Zinfandel, Vinifera Blend) as that is most manageable for me, then blended going into the barrels. I didn't do taste testing -- I rolled the dice and blindly blended.

This may sound bad, but as I said upstream, if we have good tasting wines, all blends will be good. Some better than others, but there will be no losers.


----------



## Snafflebit

When the blend proportions are less than 75% a varietal name cannot be used on the front label. The wine receives the generic “red wine” name, and that is marketing death in a retail environment.

I can count on one hand the number of people I know who know the meaning of Meritage.


----------



## NorCal

Bmd2k1 said:


> Blends Rule! ✌



Here is a link to the #BLENDSRULE thread


----------



## winemaker81

Snafflebit said:


> I can count on one hand the number of people I know who know the meaning of Meritage.


Five years ago I would have agreed with you. Today's? It's not necessarily so. It depends on geographic area and demographic.

In the USA, the jug wine/plonk folks are sticking with known names (varietals, stolen regional names such as Burgundy, etc.), as their customer base expects it. The higher end wineries ($50+ USD/bottle) continue to do whatever they want, because they can.

Other wineries? Apothic, Menage A Trois, and Bogle all offer several red blends that sell well.

My sons are in their mid-20's -- their friends who drink reds are open to trying new things. The above mentioned wines are inexpensive and generally good (especially to new wine drinkers), so they have them in stock.


----------



## distancerunner

The first wine I made was a field blend. It was and is my grandfather's recipe. Alicante and Muscat. My first wine making partner and I did everything wrong. (We didn't know what a hydrometer was let alone how to use it!) Unfortunately, that attempt turned out really good. If it hadn't, I could have quit, saved a ton of money, and not had to endure the frustration of trying to figure out where I went wrong.

Since then, everything I've made and ben happy (a relative term if ever there was one) with has been a blend. One of the most successful was a meritage. Wanted to imitate a Bordeaux. It was slated to be 70% Cabernet Sauvignon, 20% Merlot, 10% Cabernet Franc. The notes are currently lost and I can no longer remember what the exact ratio turned out but I know that after a tasting the blend at those numbers adjustments were made. I think the Merlot and the Cab Franc were increased against the Cab Sauv and the ratio between the Merlot and the Cab Franc changed with the Merlot decreasing.

I wonder about blending, and about why the blends are better than the varietals. Maybe it's because blending fixes or covers up flaws in the varietals or flaws in winemaking technique. On the east coast the suppliers stock mostly central valley grapes. The numbers aren't always great on them. Sometimes blending a couple of wines with just okay numbers makes a wine that is pretty darn good.

No answers here. Mostly guessing. This much I'm sure of. Blending solves problems. Sometimes it can make a silk purse out of sow's ears. Well, maybe not silk, but a really nice nylon one.


----------



## winemaker81

I am updating the first post to include the blends folks mention.


----------



## winemaker81

@ibglowin *posted a wine* he recently had, and the blend of grapes caught my attention: 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 9% Merlot, 8% Cabernet Franc, 2% Malbec, 2% Petite Verdot

Wow. 2% makes a difference. If this was a 5 US gallon / 19 liter batch, 2% is adding a 375 ml bottle each of Malbec and Petit Verdot.

Last fall I purchased sixteen 36 lb lugs, a total of 576 lbs of grapes. If I did a field blend of this ratio, it would have been (in lugs):

12.64 - Cabernet Sauvignon
1.44 - Merlot
1.28 - Cabernet Franc
0.32 - Malbec
0.32 - Petit Verdot


----------



## Clivis

I did a virtual wine tasting with Justin Vineyards where they talked about how they made Isosceles. One of the reasons I've gotten into wine making is doing some of the virtual tastings and listening to the winemakers. Didn't know how much of it was Art instead of science.

11% Cabernet Franc, 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 10% Merlot


----------



## winemaker81

Clivis said:


> Didn't know how much of it was Art instead of science.


As much as we try to control and/or guide the process with science, winemaking is an art. Fermentation is a natural process, and we (as a group) are good at promoting successful fermentations, but once in a while Mother Nature reminds us we are not in control.

Blending? This is totally an art. There's no formula, test, or tool that guarantees a successful blend. It's all down to the individual winemaker's experience, senses, and the quality of the wine we have to work with.

OTOH, if we could do it by the numbers, the successes we have would not be as sweet.  

I'm adding Justin Vineyards Isosceles to the list in post #1.


----------



## winemaker81

Well ... DANG! I can no longer edit post #1. Plan B - each time the previous listing post is locked, I'll start a new list in the current post, including the previous list.

*Commercial Wines:*
McGregor Winery - Rob Roy Blend: 8 parts Cabernet Franc, 5 parts Cabernet Sauvignon, 3 parts Merlot
San Acacia Cellars - Caballo Muerto: 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 9% Merlot, 8% Cab Cabernet 2% Malbec, 2% Petite Verdot
Justin Vineyards - Isosceles: 11% Cabernet Franc, 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 10% Merlot

*WMT Wines:*
Kraffty: 50% Zin, 20% Merlot, 20% Malbec, 10% Cabernet Sauvignon
Winemaker81: 67% Merlot, 33% equal parts Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Petit Verdot, & Malbec.
Winemaker81: 40% Merlot, 40% Zinfandel, 20% equal parts Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Petit Verdot, & Malbec.
Chuck E: 50/50 Carmenere and Malbec
Chuck E: 75% Zinfandel/25% Petit Syrah
DistanceRunner: 70% Cabernet Sauvignon, 20% Merlot, 10% Cabernet Franc
Meadini: Bordeaux - 50% Cab Sauvignon, 30% Merlot, 20% Syrah
Meadini: GSM- 50% Grenache, 25% Syrah, 25% Merlot. 

Also, I *started a post* on my winemaking site where I'll also list the blends.


*EDIT *-- changed the list to reflect @sour_grapes's excellent idea.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> Well ... DANG! I can no longer edit post #1.
> 
> Plan B - each time the previous listing post is locked, I'll start a new list in the current post, and include the URLs for previous posts.
> 
> Justin Vineyards Isosceles: 11% Cabernet Franc, 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 10% Merlot
> 
> 
> Previous Listing:
> *Post #1*
> 
> Also, I *started a post* on my winemaking site where I'll also list the blends.



My suggestion would be that when you can no longer edit the first one, you just quote it, and add the new info to the bottom of it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Clivis said:


> I did a virtual wine tasting with Justin Vineyards where they talked about how they made Isosceles. One of the reasons I've gotten into wine making is doing some of the virtual tastings and listening to the winemakers. Didn't know how much of it was Art instead of science.
> 
> 11% Cabernet Franc, 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 10% Merlot



I would have thought that to make a wine called "Isoscoles," would have been *10% *Cabernet Franc, 80% Cabernet Sauvignon, *10%* Merlot!


----------



## Clivis

sour_grapes said:


> I would have thought that to make a wine called "Isoscoles," would have been *10% *Cabernet Franc, 80% Cabernet Sauvignon, *10%* Merlot!



HA! My wife said the same. Apparently they started with that ratio and then have minor changes each year. Slight difference in the alcohol content each year as well.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I would have thought that to make a wine called "Isoscoles," would have been *10% *Cabernet Franc, 80% Cabernet Sauvignon, *10%* Merlot!





Clivis said:


> HA! My wife said the same. Apparently they started with that ratio and then have minor changes each year. Slight difference in the alcohol content each year as well.



Notwithstanding that this blend would, of course, violate the Cauchy-Schwarz Inequality.


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Notwithstanding that this blend would, of course, violate the Cauchy-Schwarz Inequality.


They used a very large value of 10 and a very small value of 80. Maybe a crowbar and some grease as well.


----------



## JBP

Love the math jokes. 

On a somewhat related note the original topic - are there any issues in blending wines from kits/juice/must/grapes? While it would be wonderful to have a variety of wines from grapes to work with, I have some juice buckets that are aging after MLF that I am thinking of blending with a kit wine. Any issues or concerns? All are properly stabilized and well into carboy aging.


----------



## winemaker81

JBP said:


> are there any issues in blending wines from kits/juice/must/grapes


You can successfully blend anything you want, including non-grape wines with grape wines. The only thing to be concerned about is that you're happy with the final taste.


----------



## Meadini

This year I have tried a Pinot/Syrah, Merlot/Syrah, and a Cab Sauv/Syrah. They all had a silky smooth finish that I can only assume (I know, I know) comes from the Syrah. I doubt Syrah grapes will be available in my neck of the woods, so thanks @JBP for that brilliant idea! So my plans are a Bordeaux- 50%Cab Sauv, 30%Merlot, 20%Syrah kit and a GSM- 50% Grenache, 25% Syrah kit and 25% Merlot.


----------



## sour_grapes

Meadini said:


> This year I have tried a Pinot/Syrah, Merlot/Syrah, and a Cab Sauv/Syrah. They all had a silky smooth finish that I can only assume (I know, I know) comes from the Syrah. I doubt Syrah grapes will be available in my neck of the woods, so thanks @JBP for that brilliant idea! So my plans are a Bordeaux- 50%Cab Sauv, 30%Merlot, 20%Syrah kit and a GSM- 50% Grenache, 25% Syrah kit and 25% Merlot.



That all sounds good. Just as an FYI: Syrah is NOT a Bordeaux grape. Thus, your proposed Bordeaux blend is not really "a Bordeaux." Also, the "M" of "GSM" is not Merlot, it is Mourvedre (a Rhone variety).

I do not object to the blends you have planned, and they sound tasty, but you have not described them the way most winemakers/drinkers would assume.


----------



## Meadini

sour_grapes said:


> That all sounds good. Just as an FYI: Syrah is NOT a Bordeaux grape. Thus, your proposed Bordeaux blend is not really "a Bordeaux." Also, the "M" of "GSM" is not Merlot, it is Mourvedre (a Rhone variety).
> 
> I do not object to the blends you have planned, and they sound tasty, but you have not described them the way most winemakers/drinkers would assume.


Yeah, after I posted, I realized I didn’t add the word “type” after the blends. It’s just looking like I’m not going to get all the varietals I was hoping for and this may be the closest I will be able to get.


----------



## Snafflebit

Cab Sauv and Syrah is a common blend. Yellowtail makes it and a lot of wineries also but do not admit to it. I am on the fence about it but it is very drinkable.


----------



## winemaker81

@Meadini, I understand about not being able to get the grapes you want. On the plus side, I've seeing wine blended from a mixture of Bordeaux and Rhone grapes, and they work well.

I've got a Bordeaux (Merlot heavy, includes all 5 Bordeaux grapes) blend I'm calling "Meritage", and a second blend that also includes Zinfandel, which I'm calling "Meritage Plus". It great that we are not constrained and can do whatever we want!


----------



## Jbu50

winemaker81 said:


> Winemaker81: 67% merlot, 33% equal parts Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Petit Verdot, & Malbec.


This blend is interesting. Any reason why you chose majority Merlot vs Cabernet Sauvignon?


----------



## winemaker81

Jbu50 said:


> This blend is interesting. Any reason why you chose majority Merlot vs Cabernet Sauvignon?


I prefer Merlot, so I'm a Right Bank drinker.  

Since the fall 2020 crush, my mindset has changed, as my son is directly involved in the winemaking as opposed to being labor, and my niece has bought in on the results (if she lived closer, she'd be helping). [We are a co-op -- I'm tracking costs and everyone pays for the materials for however many bottles they want. I've had folks try to buy wine from me -- I don't go there. I'll give people a bottle, but I have zero interest into going commercial.]

I formulated my blend based upon my preference for Merlot, which is also my niece's preference (this colored my thinking), plus reading about what is in Bordeaux blends. I rolled the dice, creating a field blend that fits the grapes I have access to.

In the future we may make a Cabernet Sauvignon heavy blend. My son and niece are now involved in the decision making process, although currently I'm driving things as I've a lot more experience. In future years I expect that balance to change as they gain experience and have stronger preferences, which is fine with me. I've been a loner in the winemaking arena for so long -- it's nice to have people to play with, which is probably the main reason I'm active on this forum.

As previously mentioned, this fall will be a Rhone-style blend. My son & niece are on-board with that. 2022? We have time to research, although I have a thought of doing an Italian/Spanish blend with Sangiovese, Barbera, and Tempranillo. Maybe with a bit of Bordeaux and/or Rhone grapes in the mix ...


----------



## winemaker81

Since I can no longer edit the last post listing the blends, I've copied and updated the contents.

*Commercial Wines:*

McGregor Winery - Rob Roy Blend: 8 parts Cabernet Franc, 5 parts Cabernet Sauvignon, 3 parts Merlot
San Acacia Cellars - Caballo Muerto: 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 9% Merlot, 8% Cab Cabernet 2% Malbec, 2% Petite Verdot
Justin Vineyards - Isosceles: 11% Cabernet Franc, 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 10% Merlot

*WMT Wines:*

Kraffty: 50% Zin, 20% Merlot, 20% Malbec, 10% Cabernet Sauvignon
Winemaker81: 67% Merlot, 33% equal parts Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Petit Verdot, & Malbec
Winemaker81: 40% Merlot, 40% Zinfandel, 20% equal parts Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Petit Verdot, & Malbec
Chuck E: 50/50 Carmenere and Malbec
Chuck E: 75% Zinfandel/25% Petit Syrah
DistanceRunner: 70% Cabernet Sauvignon, 20% Merlot, 10% Cabernet Franc
Meadini: Bordeaux - 50% Cab Sauvignon, 30% Merlot, 20% Syrah
Meadini: GSM- 50% Grenache, 25% Syrah, 25% Merlot
Mainshipfred: 80% Cabernet Sauvignon, 12% Petit Verdot, 8% Tannat
Mainshipfred: 60% Sangiovese, 20% Nebbiolo, 20% Alicante 

The *post* listing the above blends is updated on my web site.


----------



## winemaker81

The last post is now locked, so on to the next one!

Last updated 07 August 2021

We're getting enough choices that I've re-organized, sorting by the dominant grape in each blend, or the first grape listed if there are equal proportions.

*WMT Wines:*

tullamore – 60% Alicante, 40% Muscat
tullamore – 60% Barbera, 30% Dolcetto, 10% Nebbiolo
tullamore – 85% Barbera, 15% Petit Sirah
DistanceRunner – 70% Cabernet Sauvignon, 20% Merlot, 10% Cabernet Franc
Meadini – 50% Cabernet Sauvignon, 30% Merlot, 20% Syrah
Mainshipfred – 80% Cabernet Sauvignon, 12% Petit Verdot, 8% Tannat
Chuck E – 50% Carmenere, 50% Malbec
Meadini – 50% Grenache, 25% Syrah, 25% Merlot
Winemaker81 – 67% Merlot, 8.25% Cabernet Sauvignon, 8.25% Cabernet Franc, 8.25% Petit Verdot, 8.25% Malbec
Winemaker81 – 40% Merlot, 40% Zinfandel, 5% Cabernet Sauvignon, 5% Cabernet Franc, 5% Petit Verdot, 5% Malbec
Buzi – 40% Sangiovese, 40% Cabernet Sauvignon, 20% Merlot
tullamore – 60% Sangiovese, 20% Merlot, 15% Cabernet Sauvignon, 5% Syrah
Mainshipfred – 60% Sangiovese, 20% Nebbiolo, 20% Alicante
tullamore – 85% Sangiovese, 15% Sagrantino
Kraffty – 50% Zinfandel, 20% Merlot, 20% Malbec, 10% Cabernet Sauvignon
Chuck E – 75% Zinfandel, 25% Petit Syrah

*Commercial Wines:*

McGregor Winery – Rob Roy Blend – 50% Cabernet Franc, 30% Cabernet Sauvignon, 20% Merlot
Justin Vineyards – Isosceles – 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 11% Cabernet Franc, 10% Merlot
San Acacia Cellars – Caballo Muerto – 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 9% Merlot, 8% Cabernet Sauvignon, 2% Malbec, 2% Petite Verdot
Latitud 42 – Rioja Reserva – 95% Tempranillo, 5% Graciano

The *post* listing the above blends is updated on my web site.


----------



## Meadini

I’ve had to change up my plans already this year. Two of my varietals aren’t coming in. Fortunately, I found another company that brings in grapes and got to piggy-back on an order of Sangiovese and PS. 
My new blend will be a Super Tuscan with Sangio-60%, CS-25% and Merlot-15%. 
Sorry about that, @winemaker81.


----------



## winemaker81

@Meadini, no problem! We are not in charge, Mother Nature is, so our plans WILL change according to her dictates!

The Super Tuscan sounds good, so it looks like Plan B is solid.

My plans also changed, in a positive way, as the grapes available to me changed. As long as I get to ride the ride, I'm happy.


----------



## NCWC

Tuscans
Double Gold San Fran
Sang based
42% Sangiovese 21% Cab Sav 26% Merlot 5.5% Syrah 5.5% Petit Syrah
Gold San Fran
Cab based
51% Cab Sav 26% Merlot 13% Syrah 10% Sangiovese
The trick was some of the above wines were two years in french oak makes a huge difference


----------



## Mac60

Got our order placed for 2021 vintage 80 Lugs were doing the Zin vintage and our Super Tuscan We changed it up this year and instead of doing the split fermentation with D80 and D256 we are using Avante for everything. We ordered 500G cube we actually need about 300G so we have 200G left if someone is looking for smaller amount of Avante. The only problem is we are expecting the grapes 2 week of OCT, might be too late for everyone?
*Zin Blend*

75% Old Vine Zin Amador Gold
13% Syrah Lanza
7% Petite Sirah Lanza
5% Merlot Lanza
*Super Tuscan*

45% Sangiovese Brunello Clone Lanza
35% Cabernet Sauvignon Lanza
15% Merlot Lanza
5% Petite Sirah Lanza


----------



## Nebbiolo020

Mac60 said:


> Got our order placed for 2021 vintage 80 Lugs were doing the Zin vintage and our Super Tuscan We changed it up this year and instead of doing the split fermentation with D80 and D256 we are using Avante for everything. We ordered 500G cube we actually need about 300G so we have 200G left if someone is looking for smaller amount of Avante. The only problem is we are expecting the grapes 2 week of OCT, might be too late for everyone?
> *Zin Blend*
> 
> 75% Old Vine Zin Amador Gold
> 13% Syrah Lanza
> 7% Petite Sirah Lanza
> 5% Merlot Lanza
> *Super Tuscan*
> 
> 45% Sangiovese Brunello Clone Lanza
> 35% Cabernet Sauvignon Lanza
> 15% Merlot Lanza
> 5% Petite Sirah Lanza


Nice blends I think they will turn out well, though keep the PS low in the blends as it can really add a lot of tannins and throw a blend out of balance unfortunately that happened to one of the blends at the winery where I work.

I’m a fan of Super Tuscans though interested in hearing afterwards how everything goes.


----------



## CDrew

You know, every year I make a blend. And the ingredients and proportions comes from whatever is left over at bottling. I try hard not to overthink this. So every year it's different and a surprise. It will be a gallon or five of syrah, Zinfandel, Primitivo, Sangiovese, Petite Sirah and it's always in proportion to what I have left after the main body is bottled. I've bottled 3 of these "blends" over the last few years and uniformly they have been delicious. My 2018 was some of the best wine I've ever made and it was a total accident. It's roughly 60/40 Primitivo and syrah. 2019 is good and I'm drinking it now once or twice per month. It's heavy on the Tempranillo and syrah which is a strange combo I know but it's good. 2020 is headed to the bottle in a few weeks. The 2020 blend will be Primitivo heavy, but with significant contributions of Syrah, Sangiovese, and Barbera. I'm expecting 15-20 gallons of this blend. And since the individual components are tasting good right now, I think the 2020 blend will be a big hit.

I suspect "red blends" coming from many wineries are similar to mine, ie accidents, leftovers and happenstance in the leftover tank, and every year is an adventure.

Anyway, I appreciate everyone being quite serious about the amounts, the styles, and blending trials and the like. I've taken the opposite tack on blends and it's an additional source of enjoyment in the wine making endeavor for me.

Cheers!


----------



## Khristyjeff

I like this approach and the results a lot! Thanks for sharing your experiences, @CDrew.


----------



## winemaker81

I've ordered grapes for 2 blends. The first is a GSM, 5 lugs Grenache, 2 Syrah, & 1 Mourvedre. No surprise there.

Due to this year's odd growing season, we have access to 5 Italian varietals (grown in CA) that were not previously available. I researched the 5 varietals, which originate from different areas of Italy and are not normally blended, looking at their characteristics, and decided on this: 4 lugs Sangiovese, and 1 lug each of Montipulciano, Nebbiolo, Nero D' Avoia, Sagrantino. I have no idea how it will turn out, but on paper it looks really good!


BTW: I'll update the blends list in a week or two; the last post is locked and I'm waiting for other folks to post ideas before making a new post.


----------



## Jbu50

I've been making straight cabernet sauvignon for a few years and wanted to change it up a little so I decided to go with a merlot "heavy" bordeaux "field blend" of central valley lugs in the following quantities. All thrown together into the fermentation barrel. I'm not a big fan of Merlot by itself, but I figured I might try to tame it with the other varieties, as well as try to bring in some complexity, if possible:
5 boxes Merlot
3 boxes Cabernet Sauvignon
2 boxes Petit Verdot
1 box Malbec
1 box Cabernet Franc


----------



## winemaker81

Here's the updated blend list, including some pulled from the Italian blends thread. The lists are sorted by the dominant grape or the first one listed if amounts are equal.

Of the 28 blends (so far), 9 are Sangiovese based.

*WMT:*

tullamore – Alicante 60%, Muscat 40%
tullamore – Barbera 85%, Petite Sirah 15%
tullamore – Barbera 60%, Dolcetto 30%, Nebbiolo 10%
Mainshipfred – Cabernet Sauvignon 80%, Petit Verdot 12%, Tannat 8%
DistanceRunner – Cabernet Sauvignon 70%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Franc 10%
NCWC – Cabernet Sauvignon 51%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 13%, Sangiovese 10%
Meadini – Cabernet Sauvignon 50%, Merlot 30%, Syrah 20%
Chuck E – Carmenere 50%, Malbec 50%
winemaker81 – Grenache 62.5%, Syrah 37.5%, Mourvedre 12.5%
Meadini – Grenache 50%, Syrah 25%, Merlot 25%
winemaker81 – Merlot 67%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8.3%, Cabernet Franc 8.25%, Petit Verdot 8.25%, Malbec 8.25%
Jbu50 – Merlot 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Petit Verdot 20%, Malbec 10%, Cabernet Franc 10%
winemaker81 – Merlot 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 5%, Cabernet Franc 5%, Petit Verdot 5%, Malbec 5%
justsgm – Nebbiolo 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
CDrew – Primitivo 60%, Syrah 40%
tullamore – Sangiovese 85%, Sagrantino 15%
justsgm – Sangiovese 75%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%, Alicante 5%
Meadini – Sangiovese 60%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Merlot 15%
tullamore – Sangiovese 60%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Syrah 5%
mainshipfred – Sangiovese 60%, Nebbiolo 20%, Alicante 20%
winemaker81 – Sangiovese 50%, Montipulciano 12.5%, Nebbiolo 12.5%, Nero D'avoia 12.5%, Sagrantino 12.5%
Mac60 – Sangiovese 45%, Cabernet Sauvignon 35%, Merlot 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
NCWC – Sangiovese 42%, Cabernet Sauvignon 21%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 5.5%, Petite Sirah 5.5%
buzi – Sangiovese 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 20%
Dom1950 – Zinfandel 75%, Alicante 25%
Chuck E – Zinfandel 75%, Petit Syrah 25%
Mac60 – Zinfandel 75%, Syrah 13%, Petite Sirah%, 7%, Merlot 5%
Kraffty – Zinfandel 50%, Merlot 20%, Malbec 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%
*Commercial Wines:*

McGregor Winery – Rob Roy Blend – Cabernet Franc 50%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Merlot 20%
Justin Vineyards – Isosceles – Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Cabernet Franc 11%, Merlot 10%
San Acacia Cellars – Caballo Muerto – Cabernet Sauvignon 79% Merlot, 9%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8%, Malbec 2%, Petite Verdot 2%
Latitud 42 – Rioja Reserva – Tempranillo 95%, Graciano 5%


----------



## Mario Dinis

winemaker81 said:


> @ibglowin *posted a wine* he recently had, and the blend of grapes caught my attention: 79% Cabernet Sauvignon, 9% Merlot, 8% Cabernet Franc, 2% Malbec, 2% Petite Verdot
> 
> Wow. 2% makes a difference. If this was a 5 US gallon / 19 liter batch, 2% is adding a 375 ml bottle each of Malbec and Petit Verdot.
> 
> Last fall I purchased sixteen 36 lb lugs, a total of 576 lbs of grapes. If I did a field blend of this ratio, it would have been (in lugs):
> 
> 12.64 - Cabernet Sauvignon
> 1.44 - Merlot
> 1.28 - Cabernet Franc
> 0.32 - Malbec
> 0.32 - Petit Verdot


Can Petite Sirah be used in a Meritage along with the noble ones?


----------



## winemaker81

Mario Dinis said:


> Can Petite Sirah be used in a Meritage along with the noble ones?


Petite Sirah was developed in France from Rhone grapes, but AFAIK, it's not legal to grow in the Rhone (or Bordeaux). However, it's considered to be a Rhone grape by the Rhone Rangers group.

It's not a Bordeaux grape, so (AFAIK) it's not a Meritage grape, either.

How tightly you want to adhere to "Meritage" is up to you.

EDIT 1:

I go back-n-forth on "purity". Part of me wants to be a purist, while another part says, "Who cares?".

A year ago I planned to make a Bordeaux/Meritage blend. The plan was 12 lugs Merlot and 1 lug each of Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Malbec, and Petit Verdot (Vinifera Blend). At the last minute I subbed 4 lugs of Zinfandel for 4 lugs of Merlot. I have 2 blends -- Meritage: 66.7% Merlot / 33.3% Vinifera Blend and Meritage Plus: 40% Merlot, 40% Zinfandel, 20% Vinifera Blend.

At this time, I love both blends. They are distinctly different, but I cannot say I love one more than the other. They are what they are and I have no regrets.

If you think it will produce the result you want, use Petite Sirah. Anyone who disagrees does not have to drink your wine! 

EDIT 2:

Super Tuscan is taking Sangiovese, an Italian grape, and blending it with Bordeaux and/or Rhone grapes to make a superior blend.

IMO it's tough to blend Bordeaux, Rhone, Italian, and Spanish grapes and produce a bad blend. Go for it!

EDIT 3:

The definition I gave for Super Tuscan is not correct. See below.


----------



## Mario Dinis

winemaker81 said:


> Petite Sirah was developed in France from Rhone grapes, but AFAIK, it's not legal to grow in the Rhone (or Bordeaux). However, it's considered to be a Rhone grape by the Rhone Rangers group.
> 
> It's not a Bordeaux grape, so (AFAIK) it's not a Meritage grape, either.
> 
> How tightly you want to adhere to "Meritage" is up to you.
> 
> EDIT 1:
> 
> I go back-n-forth on "purity". Part of me wants to be a purist, while another part says, "Who cares?".
> 
> A year ago I planned to make a Bordeaux/Meritage blend. The plan was 12 lugs Merlot and 1 lug each of Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Malbec, and Petit Verdot (Vinifera Blend). At the last minute I subbed 4 lugs of Zinfandel for 4 lugs of Merlot. I have 2 blends -- Meritage: 66.7% Merlot / 33.3% Vinifera Blend and Meritage Plus: 40% Merlot, 40% Zinfandel, 20% Vinifera Blend.
> 
> At this time, I love both blends. They are distinctly different, but I cannot say I love one more than the other. They are what they are and I have no regrets.
> 
> If you think it will produce the result you want, use Petite Sirah. Anyone who disagrees does not have to drink your wine!
> 
> EDIT 2:
> 
> Super Tuscan is taking Sangiovese, an Italian grape, and blending it with Bordeaux and/or Rhone grapes to make a superior blend.
> 
> IMO it's tough to blend Bordeaux, Rhone, Italian, and Spanish grapes and produce a bad blend. Go for it!


Thanks for tip. Couldn't get PV so I'm going to use PS with the "regulars".


----------



## BMarNJ

I just bottled last fall’s zinfandel/barbera (75/25) blend. It is a nice easy drinking red. I think it will be pretty tasty in another year or so.


----------



## Swedeman

NorCal said:


> On the commercial front, they only need 75% of the varietal to call it that and don't have to list the 25% blending information on the bottle.


On a side note, the rules in EU are somewhat different from the US ones; they need at least 85% of the grape variety mentioned. If they use the name of two or more varieties on the label, they must add up to 100%.


----------



## winemaker81

winemaker81 said:


> Super Tuscan is taking Sangiovese, an Italian grape, and blending it with Bordeaux and/or Rhone grapes to make a superior blend.


I was wrong. Super Tuscan is made from French origin grapes grown in Italy. While all the blends I'm familiar with use Sangiovese, it's not a requirement.

Technically speaking, unless the grapes are grown in Italy, it's not a Super Tuscan. The wine is simply a blend of French origin grapes, and it doesn't have to be a blend. One Super Tuscan is 100% Merlot ...

My take-away is research before I post ...


----------



## cmason1957

It can certainly be called Super Tuscan Style or maybe Uber Tuscan.


----------



## distancerunner

This year's plan is two blends:

The first is a Chianti. Or maybe it's a Super Tuscan. You decide. We sure can't.

Sangiovese 80% Merlot 20%

The second one is a Meritage.

Merlot 75% Cabernet Sauvignon 15% Cabernet Franc 10%

The varietals are fermenting separately. They will be bulked separately and blended later. All percentages subject to change when blending.


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> It can certainly be called Super Tuscan Style or maybe Uber Tuscan.


I didn't intend to sound critical of the naming. I was surprised at how loose the Super Tuscan description actually is.

Those of us who are amateurs can name wines anything we want. But it's handy to have descriptive labels such as Meritage, Rhone, or Super Tuscan.

For my purposes, I'm going with my original (incorrect) understanding, and will probably label a Vinifera red that is at least half Italian grapes "Super Tuscan". Meritage is at least half Bordeaux grapes, and Rhone is at least half Rhone grapes. And if the wine is 33% each Italian, Bordeaux, and Rhone? I'll flip a coin or make something up! 

@distancerunner, I'd call your blends Super Tuscan and Meritage.


----------



## Swedeman

winemaker81 said:


> I was wrong. Super Tuscan is made from French origin grapes grown in Italy.


I believe the grapes has to be grown in Tuscany, not anywhere in Italy.


winemaker81 said:


> The wine is simply a blend of French origin grapes, and it doesn't have to be a blend. One Super Tuscan is 100% Merlot ...


Since "Super Tuscan" isn't a defined blend but only denotes a wine made of grapes from Tuscany that may use non indigenous grapes, why use it at all? Unless the grapes are grown in Tuscany that is. Amateurs can call their wine whatever they want but I'm not to happy when commercial companies are a bit less strict (and hence IMHO are misleading consumers)


----------



## Old Corker

cmason1957 said:


> It can certainly be called Super Tuscan Style or maybe Uber Tuscan.


I’m thinking about making a Cab Sauv/Sangiovese blend from Finer Wines Kits. Maybe I’ll call it Super Lodi.


----------



## Old Corker

Swedeman said:


> I believe the grapes has to be grown in Tuscany, not anywhere in Italy.
> 
> Since "Super Tuscan" isn't a defined blend but only denotes a wine made of grapes from Tuscany that may use non indigenous grapes, why use it at all? Unless the grapes are grown in Tuscany that is. Amateurs can call their wine whatever they want but I'm not to happy when commercial companies are a bit less strict (and hence IMHO are misleading consumers)


My understanding (could be wrong) is that the term Super Tuscan emerged as a marketing tool used by Tuscan wine makers who wanted to make these wines but were frustrated by Italian laws about what they could call it be because the grapes are not indigenous to them. I agree that it only matters when searching for commercial wines.


----------



## CDrew

My understanding of "super Tuscan" is that Tuscan growers grew mostly sangiovese historically and called the wine Chianti. When they saw French growers getting premium $ for Bordeaux blends, they started planting Bordeaux varieties in Tuscany and then blending the grapes with the existing Sangiovese grapes and charging more money. The moniker of "Super Tuscan" caught on, and here we are. But a Super Tuscan will in most if not all cases have a substantial amount of Sangiovese as the base wine.









Tuscan wine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## winemaker81

A few more blends added to the list, including a Merlot heavy Bordeaux with 20% Cabernet Franc. I haven't seen a Bordeaux with that much CF before -- it was quite good.

*WMT:*

tullamore – Alicante 60%, Muscat 40%
tullamore – Barbera 85%, Petite Sirah 15%
tullamore – Barbera 60%, Dolcetto 30%, Nebbiolo 10%
Mainshipfred – Cabernet Sauvignon 80%, Petit Verdot 12%, Tannat 8%
DistanceRunner – Cabernet Sauvignon 70%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Franc 10%
NCWC – Cabernet Sauvignon 51%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 13%, Sangiovese 10%
Meadini – Cabernet Sauvignon 50%, Merlot 30%, Syrah 20%
Chuck E – Carmenere 50%, Malbec 50%
winemaker81 – Grenache 62.5%, Syrah 37.5%, Mourvedre 12.5%
Meadini – Grenache 50%, Syrah 25%, Merlot 25%
distancerunner – Merlot 75%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Cabernet Franc 10
winemaker81 – Merlot 67%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8.3%, Cabernet Franc 8.25%, Petit Verdot 8.25%, Malbec 8.25%
Jbu50 – Merlot 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Petit Verdot 20%, Malbec 10%, Cabernet Franc 10%
winemaker81 – Merlot 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 5%, Cabernet Franc 5%, Petit Verdot 5%, Malbec 5%
justsgm – Nebbiolo 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
CDrew – Primitivo 60%, Syrah 40%
tullamore – Sangiovese 85%, Sagrantino 15%
distancerunner – Sangiovese 80%, Merlot 20%
justsgm – Sangiovese 75%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%, Alicante 5%
Meadini – Sangiovese 60%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Merlot 15%
tullamore – Sangiovese 60%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Syrah 5%
mainshipfred – Sangiovese 60%, Nebbiolo 20%, Alicante 20%
winemaker81 – Sangiovese 50%, Montipulciano 12.5%, Nebbiolo 12.5%, Nero D'avoia 12.5%, Sagrantino 12.5%
Mac60 – Sangiovese 45%, Cabernet Sauvignon 35%, Merlot 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
NCWC – Sangiovese 42%, Cabernet Sauvignon 21%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 5.5%, Petite Sirah 5.5%
buzi – Sangiovese 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 20%
BMarNJ – Zinfandel 75%, Barbera 25%
Dom1950 – Zinfandel 75%, Alicante 25%
Chuck E – Zinfandel 75%, Petit Syrah 25%
Mac60 – Zinfandel 75%, Syrah 13%, Petite Sirah%, 7%, Merlot 5%
Kraffty – Zinfandel 50%, Merlot 20%, Malbec 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%
*Commercial Wines:*

McGregor Winery – Rob Roy Blend – Cabernet Franc 50%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Merlot 20%
Justin Vineyards – Isosceles – Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Cabernet Franc 11%, Merlot 10%
San Acacia Cellars – Caballo Muerto – Cabernet Sauvignon 79% Merlot, 9%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8%, Malbec 2%, Petite Verdot 2%
Latitud 42 – Rioja Reserva – Tempranillo 95%, Graciano 5%
Chateau La Fleur, Montagne Saint-Emilion – Bordeaux – Merlot 80%, Cabernet Franc 20%


----------



## Mpmare00

Do y’all blend wines that were fermented with the same yeast? Do you try and find different compatible yeast and then blend multii finished wines from different yeast?


----------



## winemaker81

Mpmare00 said:


> Do y’all blend wines that were fermented with the same yeast? Do you try and find different compatible yeast and then blend multii finished wines from different yeast?


I do field blends based upon varietal research, and practical examples in commercial wines. I look at yeast and varietal, but don't figure yeast into blending ideas.


----------



## CDrew

I went to a wine blending seminar at one of the local wineries last week. Their intent was to make a varietal Barbera with up to 25% of other varietals they also grew on the property.(More than 25% it could no longer be labeled as Barbera) It ended up being fairly instructive. We would make a blend, taste, then change the percentages, taste again, compare back to base wines etc. It actually was fairly hard work, with notes taken, graduated cylinders filled and emptied, comparisons done and we had to spit out most of the wine or it would have been far too much to then drive home. The blend I preferred had 80% Barbera, 15% Sangiovese and 5% Aliganico. And most interestingly, the small amount of Aliganico was obvious in the blend (cynical me would have thought no difference), and the Sangiovese was a really nice flavor addition as well. Anyway a shout out to Iron Hub winery, which you should check out if you visit Amador County. It's a nice family business who happens to make excellent wine. Iron Hub

Anyway, sitting down with the wine maker and going through the process the way they actually do it was instructive. And the price? $15 which they refunded when you actually showed up, as they put a lot of effort, wine and time into the affair. I have no idea if they will use any of the percentage additions that the group came up with but I came away impressed and learned something too.

But with that said, I came home and blended my leftover 2020s into a "red blend" without doing any comparisons because I was on a mission to complete 2020. (Yea! to having bottles again) So 5.25 gallons each of Syrah, Sangiovese, and Barbera. So 6 cases plus a couple of tasters. Preliminary tasting says good enough to serve to friends. So is it a Rhoney Tuscan? I'm calling it red blend for now, but the syrah is the dominate flavor initially as you would expect.


----------



## tullamore

Barbera is one of my favourites -i make every 2 years
my go to is 80% barb, 15 sangio and 5% petit sirah
or 90% barb and 10% petit


----------



## tmcfadden932

CDrew said:


> I went to a wine blending seminar at one of the local wineries last week. Their intent was to make a varietal Barbera with up to 25% of other varietals they also grew on the property.(More than 25% it could no longer be labeled as Barbera) It ended up being fairly instructive. We would make a blend, taste, then change the percentages, taste again, compare back to base wines etc. It actually was fairly hard work, with notes taken, graduated cylinders filled and emptied, comparisons done and we had to spit out most of the wine or it would have been far too much to then drive home. The blend I preferred had 80% Barbera, 15% Sangiovese and 5% Aliganico. And most interestingly, the small amount of Aliganico was obvious in the blend (cynical me would have thought no difference), and the Sangiovese was a really nice flavor addition as well. Anyway a shout out to Iron Hub winery, which you should check out if you visit Amador County. It's a nice family business who happens to make excellent wine. Iron Hub
> 
> Anyway, sitting down with the wine maker and going through the process the way they actually do it was instructive. And the price? $15 which they refunded when you actually showed up, as they put a lot of effort, wine and time into the affair. I have no idea if they will use any of the percentage additions that the group came up with but I came away impressed and learned something too.
> 
> But with that said, I came home and blended my leftover 2020s into a "red blend" without doing any comparisons because I was on a mission to complete 2020. (Yea! to having bottles again) So 5.25 gallons each of Syrah, Sangiovese, and Barbera. So 6 cases plus a couple of tasters. Preliminary tasting says good enough to serve to friends. So is it a Rhoney Tuscan? I'm calling it red blend for now, but the syrah is the dominate flavor initially as you would expect.


Are you sure that wasn't Aglianico? Aglianico - Wikipedia 
That varietal along with Barbera and Montipulciano are my three favorite Italian grapes.


----------



## CDrew

tmcfadden932 said:


> Are you sure that wasn't Aglianico? Aglianico - Wikipedia
> That varietal along with Barbera and Montipulciano are my three favorite Italian grapes.



You are right-spelling has been a life long challenge!


----------



## tullamore

tmcfadden932 said:


> Are you sure that wasn't Aglianico? Aglianico - Wikipedia
> That varietal along with Barbera and Montipulciano are my three favorite Italian grapes.


 a little hiden gem is dolcetto - great table wine - that's my go to pizza wine


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

winemaker81 said:


> A few more blends added to the list, including a Merlot heavy Bordeaux with 20% Cabernet Franc. I haven't seen a Bordeaux with that much CF before -- it was quite good.
> 
> *WMT:*
> 
> tullamore – Alicante 60%, Muscat 40%
> tullamore – Barbera 85%, Petite Sirah 15%
> tullamore – Barbera 60%, Dolcetto 30%, Nebbiolo 10%
> Mainshipfred – Cabernet Sauvignon 80%, Petit Verdot 12%, Tannat 8%
> DistanceRunner – Cabernet Sauvignon 70%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Franc 10%
> NCWC – Cabernet Sauvignon 51%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 13%, Sangiovese 10%
> Meadini – Cabernet Sauvignon 50%, Merlot 30%, Syrah 20%
> Chuck E – Carmenere 50%, Malbec 50%
> winemaker81 – Grenache 62.5%, Syrah 37.5%, Mourvedre 12.5%
> Meadini – Grenache 50%, Syrah 25%, Merlot 25%
> distancerunner – Merlot 75%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Cabernet Franc 10
> winemaker81 – Merlot 67%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8.3%, Cabernet Franc 8.25%, Petit Verdot 8.25%, Malbec 8.25%
> Jbu50 – Merlot 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Petit Verdot 20%, Malbec 10%, Cabernet Franc 10%
> winemaker81 – Merlot 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 5%, Cabernet Franc 5%, Petit Verdot 5%, Malbec 5%
> justsgm – Nebbiolo 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
> CDrew – Primitivo 60%, Syrah 40%
> tullamore – Sangiovese 85%, Sagrantino 15%
> distancerunner – Sangiovese 80%, Merlot 20%
> justsgm – Sangiovese 75%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%, Alicante 5%
> Meadini – Sangiovese 60%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Merlot 15%
> tullamore – Sangiovese 60%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Syrah 5%
> mainshipfred – Sangiovese 60%, Nebbiolo 20%, Alicante 20%
> winemaker81 – Sangiovese 50%, Montipulciano 12.5%, Nebbiolo 12.5%, Nero D'avoia 12.5%, Sagrantino 12.5%
> Mac60 – Sangiovese 45%, Cabernet Sauvignon 35%, Merlot 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
> NCWC – Sangiovese 42%, Cabernet Sauvignon 21%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 5.5%, Petite Sirah 5.5%
> buzi – Sangiovese 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 20%
> BMarNJ – Zinfandel 75%, Barbera 25%
> Dom1950 – Zinfandel 75%, Alicante 25%
> Chuck E – Zinfandel 75%, Petit Syrah 25%
> Mac60 – Zinfandel 75%, Syrah 13%, Petite Sirah%, 7%, Merlot 5%
> Kraffty – Zinfandel 50%, Merlot 20%, Malbec 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%
> *Commercial Wines:*
> 
> McGregor Winery – Rob Roy Blend – Cabernet Franc 50%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Merlot 20%
> Justin Vineyards – Isosceles – Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Cabernet Franc 11%, Merlot 10%
> San Acacia Cellars – Caballo Muerto – Cabernet Sauvignon 79% Merlot, 9%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8%, Malbec 2%, Petite Verdot 2%
> Latitud 42 – Rioja Reserva – Tempranillo 95%, Graciano 5%
> Chateau La Fleur, Montagne Saint-Emilion – Bordeaux – Merlot 80%, Cabernet Franc 20%


Decisions, decisions.. getting ready to start a couple kits again for the holidays this fall and I can't seem to make my mind up. Open to suggestions Bryan.


----------



## winemaker81

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> Decisions, decisions.. getting ready to start a couple kits again for the holidays this fall and I can't seem to make my mind up. Open to suggestions Bryan.


White or red, or something fruity?


----------



## Guasto-IS

We've been making Opus One style blend using MLP premium grapes over the past few years and really enjoy it;

Cabernet Sav.~78%Merlot ~8%Petit Verdot~4%Cabernet Franc~8%Malbec~2%


----------



## heatherd

I am a big fan of Meritage and talked to the winemaker at Great Frogs about theirs which was delicious. He didn't share the proportions but I would very much like to replicate one. 

I also like the sound of this blend but haven't tasted it yet:
*Cold Blooded 19*
American - Other
$45.00 / 750 mL Bottle
Bold and daring for the adventurers. Syrah, Cabernet Sauvignon, Mourvedre, Petit Verdot, Merlot, and Cabernet Franc blend. Aged in Minnesota oak as an ode to the cold. Striking fruit notes, with jammy flavors and soft oak nuances.

Becker is my jam and I tasted this and it was really lovely:
*AUTUNNO 2016
Le Quattro Stagione*
Our most recent release in _Le_ _Quattro Stagione _series is the 2016 Autunno, honoring the Texas Hill Country AVA, our own Becker Estate Vineyard and our good friend and grower, Drew Tallent. A blend of Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon, Malbec and Petit Verdot evokes a well-rounded Bordeaux, with complex maturity and character. It opens with vivid notes of florals and full fruit, followed by soft, rich tannins balancing the acidity, creating the warmth and depth of a sophisticated wine.


----------



## winemaker81

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> Decisions, decisions.. getting ready to start a couple kits again for the holidays this fall and I can't seem to make my mind up. Open to suggestions


I have a triple batch of FWK Forte Super Tuscan in one barrel, and it's aging VERY nicely. We'll bottle this fall (probably December).

In the other barrel is FWK Forte Syrah, Petite Sirah, and Merlot. We like the Super Tuscan better, but not by a lot. Unless tasted side-by-side, it would be hard to decide which is better. Pretty good for a field blend.

I'll update the blend list and re-post in a day or 2. I have a couple more commercial blend to add to the list, plus new ones posted here.


----------



## tullamore

winemaker81 said:


> I have a triple batch of FWK Forte Super Tuscan in one barrel, and it's aging VERY nicely. We'll bottle this fall (probably December).
> 
> In the other barrel is FWK Forte Syrah, Petite Sirah, and Merlot. We like the Super Tuscan better, but not by a lot. Unless tasted side-by-side, it would be hard to decide which is better. Pretty good for a field blend.
> 
> I'll update the blend list and re-post in a day or 2. I have a couple more commercial blend to add to the list, plus new ones posted here.


what type of oak r u aging with?


----------



## winemaker81

The barrels are neutral (12 yo French oak), and I added the 4.5 oz of oak cubes included with the kits. I made a note to myself to ask @Matteo_Lahm what oak is included in the Super Tuscan, Syrah, Petite Sirah, and Merlot Forte kits, but have yet to follow up on it.


----------



## tullamore

love neutral barrels-my wines sit in there for 1.5 to 2 years - all are neutral as well - 10-15 years old -american , french and hungarian 
re-cooped 2 times - from 60 -225 litres 
never made kit wines so i don't know how long to oak


----------



## winemaker81

We've added a few blends from our members, and a few commercial blends.

*WMT:*

tullamore – Alicante 60%, Muscat 40%
tullamore – Barbera 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
tullamore – Barbera 85%, Petite Sirah 15%
CDrew – Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Aglianico 5%
tullamore – Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
tullamore – Barbera 60%, Dolcetto 30%, Nebbiolo 10%
Nebbiolo020 – Cabernet Franc 85% , Merlot 5%, Carmenere 5%, 5% Alicante Bouschet 5%
Mainshipfred – Cabernet Sauvignon 80%, Petit Verdot 12%, Tannat 8%
Guasto-IS – Cabernet Sauvignon 78%, Merlot 8%, Cabernet Franc 8%, Petit Verdot 4%, Malbec 2%
DistanceRunner – Cabernet Sauvignon 70%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Franc 10%
NCWC – Cabernet Sauvignon 51%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 13%, Sangiovese 10%
Meadini – Cabernet Sauvignon 50%, Merlot 30%, Syrah 20%
Chuck E – Carmenere 50%, Malbec 50%
winemaker81 – Grenache 62.5%, Syrah 37.5%, Mourvedre 12.5%
Meadini – Grenache 50%, Syrah 25%, Merlot 25%
winemaker81 – Merlot 67%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8.3%, Cabernet Franc 8.25%, Petit Verdot 8.25%, Malbec 8.25%
Jbu50 – Merlot 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Petit Verdot 20%, Malbec 10%, Cabernet Franc 10%
winemaker81 – Merlot 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 5%, Cabernet Franc 5%, Petit Verdot 5%, Malbec 5%
justsgm – Nebbiolo 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
CDrew – Primitivo 60%, Syrah 40%
tullamore – Sangiovese 85%, Sagrantino 15%
justsgm – Sangiovese 75%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%, Alicante 5%
Meadini – Sangiovese 60%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Merlot 15%
tullamore – Sangiovese 60%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Syrah 5%
Mainshipfred – Sangiovese 60%, Nebbiolo 20%, Alicante 20%
winemaker81 – Sangiovese 50%, Montipulciano 12.5%, Nebbiolo 12.5%, Nero D'avoia 12.5%, Sagrantino 12.5%
Mac60 – Sangiovese 45%, Cabernet Sauvignon 35%, Merlot 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
NCWC, Sangiovese 42%, Cabernet Sauvignon 21%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 5.5%, Petite Sirah 5.5%
buzi – Sangiovese 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 20%
winemaker81 – Syrah 33.30%, Petite Sirah 33.30%, Merlot 33.30%
Dom1950 – Zinfandel 75%, Alicante 25%
Chuck E – Zinfandel 75%, Petit Syrah 25%
Mac60 – Zinfandel 75%, Syrah 13%, Petite Sirah 7%, Merlot 5%
Kraffty – Zinfandel 50%, Merlot 20%, Malbec 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%

*Commercial:*

McGregor Winery – Rob Roy Blend – Cabernet Fran 50%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Merlot 20%
Justin Vineyards – Isosceles – Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Cabernet Franc 11%, Merlo 10%
San Acacia Cellars – Caballo Muerto – Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Merlot 9%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8%, Malbec 2%, Petite Verdot 2%
Chateau Bellevue – Bordeaux – Merlot 65%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Cabernet Franc 10%
Tentation de Dalem – Fronsac – Merlot 95%, Cabernet Franc 5%
Latitud 42 – Rioja Reserva – Tempranillo 95%, Graciano 5%


----------



## winemaker81

tullamore said:


> love neutral barrels-my wines sit in there for 1.5 to 2 years - all are neutral as well - 10-15 years old -american , french and hungarian
> re-cooped 2 times - from 60 -225 litres
> never made kit wines so i don't know how long to oak


I have found that I generally prefer Hungarian oak, but for the FWK went with the supplied oak. Not for cost; I decided to trust Matteo's judgment.

Regarding time in barrel? IMO it's not any different from grape. I do about 12 months in barrel -- mine are 54 liter neutral, so oak flavoring is not an issue, just the concentration effect. When this year's wine is ready for barrel, I bottle last year's, clean the barrels, and fill 'em back up.

If I made cheap kits, I might do things differently, but for FWK, WE, and RJS, I treat 'em like grape.


----------



## tullamore

winemaker81 said:


> I have found that I generally prefer Hungarian oak, but for the FWK went with the supplied oak. Not for cost; I decided to trust Matteo's judgment.
> 
> Regarding time in barrel? IMO it's not any different from grape. I do about 12 months in barrel -- mine are 54 liter neutral, so oak flavoring is not an issue, just the concentration effect. When this year's wine is ready for barrel, I bottle last year's, clean the barrels, and fill 'em back up.
> 
> If I made cheap kits, I might do things differently, but for FWK, WE, and RJS, I treat 'em like grape.


that's the beauty of wine making - many different opinions - especially when it comes to the type of oak used - 
what is the self life the kit wines?
always made wine from grapes - so i have no idea -


----------



## winemaker81

tullamore said:


> that's the beauty of wine making - many different opinions *options* - especially when it comes to the type of oak used


While your statement is quite true, I like the change of wording better.  



tullamore said:


> what is the self life the kit wines?


It varies a lot by kit brand and quality, but I'll take a stab at making some general statements. First, consider that 90% of the world's wine production is designed for consumption within 3 years, so kits lasting longer is a good thing.

I chaptalized an Island Mist Green Apple / Riesling to wine strength ("fun wine" kits are typically 7% ABV), and the last 2 bottles were consumed at the 7 year mark. The longevity honestly surprised me, as Island Mist are not high end kits and this was a white. Made as per instructions, they're good for a year or two.

Most decent quality red kits should be good for at least 3 to 5 years. Some that I've made have lasted that long, kits such as the WE Reserve line. I don't make lesser quality kits, as they don't fit my needs.

I _think_ someone from Label Peelers commented that FWK should be good for 5 years. Based upon the tannin and ABV, I expect to get as much as 7 years from the the Forte line. This includes 2 skin packs, a seed pack, and I add a maceration enzyme (ScottZyme ColorPro) and fermentation oak. The kits include aging oak cubes.

The FWK Tavola (no skin packs) line should be good for at least 3 years, probably 5. Mine will be gone by then, as I made them for quicker drinking. At this time I make grape and FWK Forte for aging, and FWK Tavola (no skin packs) for quicker drinking.

In general, decent quality white kits should be good for 2 to 4 years, depending on kit brand, quality level, and grape variety.

The above is (hopefully) educated guesses on my part. FWK hasn't been around long enough to prove longevity, but I'm keeping notes on mine. I'm planning to put away 2 bottles of each Tavola kit to taste on the 4th and 5th anniversaries to see how they last.


----------



## Nebbiolo020

A local winery near where I live produces a interesting blend 55% Zinfandel 45% Cabernet Sauvignon which works out surprisingly well because you get the big bold fruit from the Zinfandel and the body from the cab which works out well.

My personal blend and a wine I make yearly for friends and family is 85% Cabernet Franc 5% Merlot 5% Carmenere and 5% Alicante Bouschet I add the touch of Alicante bouschet for color purposes.


----------



## winemaker81

Nebbiolo020 said:


> A local winery near where I live produces a interesting blend 55% Zinfandel 45% Cabernet Sauvignon which works out surprisingly well because you get the big bold fruit from the Zinfandel and the body from the cab which works out well.


which winery?


----------



## winemaker81

I added a new section at the bottom!

*WMT - red grapes:*

tullamore – Alicante 60%, Muscat 40%
tullamore – Barbera 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
tullamore – Barbera 85%, Petite Sirah 15%
CDrew – Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Aglianico 5%
tullamore – Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
tullamore – Barbera 60%, Dolcetto 30%, Nebbiolo 10%
Nebbiolo020 – Cabernet Franc 85% , Merlot 5%, Carmenere 5%, 5% Alicante Bouschet 5%
Mainshipfred – Cabernet Sauvignon 80%, Petit Verdot 12%, Tannat 8%
Guasto-IS – Cabernet Sauvignon 78%, Merlot 8%, Cabernet Franc 8%, Petit Verdot 4%, Malbec 2%
DistanceRunner – Cabernet Sauvignon 70%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Franc 10%
NCWC – Cabernet Sauvignon 51%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 13%, Sangiovese 10%
Meadini – Cabernet Sauvignon 50%, Merlot 30%, Syrah 20%
Chuck E – Carmenere 50%, Malbec 50%
winemaker81 – Grenache 62.5%, Syrah 37.5%, Mourvedre 12.5%
Meadini – Grenache 50%, Syrah 25%, Merlot 25%
winemaker81 – Merlot 67%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8.3%, Cabernet Franc 8.25%, Petit Verdot 8.25%, Malbec 8.25%
Jbu50 – Merlot 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Petit Verdot 20%, Malbec 10%, Cabernet Franc 10%
winemaker81 – Merlot 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 5%, Cabernet Franc 5%, Petit Verdot 5%, Malbec 5%
justsgm – Nebbiolo 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
CDrew – Primitivo 60%, Syrah 40%
tullamore – Sangiovese 85%, Sagrantino 15%
justsgm – Sangiovese 75%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%, Alicante 5%
Meadini – Sangiovese 60%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Merlot 15%
tullamore – Sangiovese 60%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Syrah 5%
Mainshipfred – Sangiovese 60%, Nebbiolo 20%, Alicante 20%
winemaker81 – Sangiovese 50%, Montipulciano 12.5%, Nebbiolo 12.5%, Nero D'avoia 12.5%, Sagrantino 12.5%
Mac60 – Sangiovese 45%, Cabernet Sauvignon 35%, Merlot 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
NCWC, Sangiovese 42%, Cabernet Sauvignon 21%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 5.5%, Petite Sirah 5.5%
buzi – Sangiovese 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 20%
winemaker81 – Syrah 33.30%, Petite Sirah 33.30%, Merlot 33.30%
Dom1950 – Zinfandel 75%, Alicante 25%
Chuck E – Zinfandel 75%, Petit Syrah 25%
Mac60 – Zinfandel 75%, Syrah 13%, Petite Sirah 7%, Merlot 5%
Kraffty – Zinfandel 50%, Merlot 20%, Malbec 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%

*Commercial - red grapes:*

McGregor Winery – Rob Roy Blend – Cabernet Franc 50%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Merlot 20%
Justin Vineyards – Isosceles – Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Cabernet Franc 11%, Merlo 10%
San Acacia Cellars – Caballo Muerto – Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Merlot 9%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8%, Malbec 2%, Petite Verdot 2%
Chateau Bellevue – Bordeaux – Merlot 65%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Cabernet Franc 10%
Tentation de Dalem – Fronsac – Merlot 95%, Cabernet Franc 5%
Latitud 42 – Rioja Reserva – Tempranillo 95%, Graciano 5% 

*Commercial - white grapes:*

Chateau Belingard – Reserve Monbazillac – Semillion 70%, Muscadelle 15%, Sauvignon Blanc 15%


----------



## SeniorHobby

winemaker81 said:


> I added a new section at the bottom!
> 
> *WMT - red grapes:*
> 
> tullamore – Alicante 60%, Muscat 40%
> tullamore – Barbera 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
> tullamore – Barbera 85%, Petite Sirah 15%
> CDrew – Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Aglianico 5%
> tullamore – Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
> tullamore – Barbera 60%, Dolcetto 30%, Nebbiolo 10%
> Nebbiolo020 – Cabernet Franc 85% , Merlot 5%, Carmenere 5%, 5% Alicante Bouschet 5%
> Mainshipfred – Cabernet Sauvignon 80%, Petit Verdot 12%, Tannat 8%
> Guasto-IS – Cabernet Sauvignon 78%, Merlot 8%, Cabernet Franc 8%, Petit Verdot 4%, Malbec 2%
> DistanceRunner – Cabernet Sauvignon 70%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Franc 10%
> NCWC – Cabernet Sauvignon 51%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 13%, Sangiovese 10%
> Meadini – Cabernet Sauvignon 50%, Merlot 30%, Syrah 20%
> Chuck E – Carmenere 50%, Malbec 50%
> winemaker81 – Grenache 62.5%, Syrah 37.5%, Mourvedre 12.5%
> Meadini – Grenache 50%, Syrah 25%, Merlot 25%
> winemaker81 – Merlot 67%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8.3%, Cabernet Franc 8.25%, Petit Verdot 8.25%, Malbec 8.25%
> Jbu50 – Merlot 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Petit Verdot 20%, Malbec 10%, Cabernet Franc 10%
> winemaker81 – Merlot 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 5%, Cabernet Franc 5%, Petit Verdot 5%, Malbec 5%
> justsgm – Nebbiolo 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
> CDrew – Primitivo 60%, Syrah 40%
> tullamore – Sangiovese 85%, Sagrantino 15%
> justsgm – Sangiovese 75%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%, Alicante 5%
> Meadini – Sangiovese 60%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Merlot 15%
> tullamore – Sangiovese 60%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Syrah 5%
> Mainshipfred – Sangiovese 60%, Nebbiolo 20%, Alicante 20%
> winemaker81 – Sangiovese 50%, Montipulciano 12.5%, Nebbiolo 12.5%, Nero D'avoia 12.5%, Sagrantino 12.5%
> Mac60 – Sangiovese 45%, Cabernet Sauvignon 35%, Merlot 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
> NCWC, Sangiovese 42%, Cabernet Sauvignon 21%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 5.5%, Petite Sirah 5.5%
> buzi – Sangiovese 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 20%
> winemaker81 – Syrah 33.30%, Petite Sirah 33.30%, Merlot 33.30%
> Dom1950 – Zinfandel 75%, Alicante 25%
> Chuck E – Zinfandel 75%, Petit Syrah 25%
> Mac60 – Zinfandel 75%, Syrah 13%, Petite Sirah 7%, Merlot 5%
> Kraffty – Zinfandel 50%, Merlot 20%, Malbec 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%
> 
> *Commercial - red grapes:*
> 
> McGregor Winery – Rob Roy Blend – Cabernet Franc 50%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Merlot 20%
> Justin Vineyards – Isosceles – Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Cabernet Franc 11%, Merlo 10%
> San Acacia Cellars – Caballo Muerto – Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Merlot 9%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8%, Malbec 2%, Petite Verdot 2%
> Chateau Bellevue – Bordeaux – Merlot 65%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Cabernet Franc 10%
> Tentation de Dalem – Fronsac – Merlot 95%, Cabernet Franc 5%
> Latitud 42 – Rioja Reserva – Tempranillo 95%, Graciano 5%
> 
> *Commercial - white grapes:*
> 
> Chateau Belingard – Reserve Monbazillac – Semillion 70%, Muscadelle 15%, Sauvignon Blanc 15%


This is a great thread! It gives the beginner a direction for blending. I haven't ordered grapes from out of state yet but it sounds like so much fun I am tempted to start! Are their any suggestions for blends from northern grapes? Ex. Marquette, Frontenac Gris, Sabrvois, Brianna.
Thanks!


----------



## Mario Dinis

winemaker81 said:


> I added a new section at the bottom!
> 
> *WMT - red grapes:*
> 
> tullamore – Alicante 60%, Muscat 40%
> tullamore – Barbera 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
> tullamore – Barbera 85%, Petite Sirah 15%
> CDrew – Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Aglianico 5%
> tullamore – Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
> tullamore – Barbera 60%, Dolcetto 30%, Nebbiolo 10%
> Nebbiolo020 – Cabernet Franc 85% , Merlot 5%, Carmenere 5%, 5% Alicante Bouschet 5%
> Mainshipfred – Cabernet Sauvignon 80%, Petit Verdot 12%, Tannat 8%
> Guasto-IS – Cabernet Sauvignon 78%, Merlot 8%, Cabernet Franc 8%, Petit Verdot 4%, Malbec 2%
> DistanceRunner – Cabernet Sauvignon 70%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Franc 10%
> NCWC – Cabernet Sauvignon 51%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 13%, Sangiovese 10%
> Meadini – Cabernet Sauvignon 50%, Merlot 30%, Syrah 20%
> Chuck E – Carmenere 50%, Malbec 50%
> winemaker81 – Grenache 62.5%, Syrah 37.5%, Mourvedre 12.5%
> Meadini – Grenache 50%, Syrah 25%, Merlot 25%
> winemaker81 – Merlot 67%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8.3%, Cabernet Franc 8.25%, Petit Verdot 8.25%, Malbec 8.25%
> Jbu50 – Merlot 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Petit Verdot 20%, Malbec 10%, Cabernet Franc 10%
> winemaker81 – Merlot 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 5%, Cabernet Franc 5%, Petit Verdot 5%, Malbec 5%
> justsgm – Nebbiolo 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
> CDrew – Primitivo 60%, Syrah 40%
> tullamore – Sangiovese 85%, Sagrantino 15%
> justsgm – Sangiovese 75%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%, Alicante 5%
> Meadini – Sangiovese 60%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Merlot 15%
> tullamore – Sangiovese 60%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Syrah 5%
> Mainshipfred – Sangiovese 60%, Nebbiolo 20%, Alicante 20%
> winemaker81 – Sangiovese 50%, Montipulciano 12.5%, Nebbiolo 12.5%, Nero D'avoia 12.5%, Sagrantino 12.5%
> Mac60 – Sangiovese 45%, Cabernet Sauvignon 35%, Merlot 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
> NCWC, Sangiovese 42%, Cabernet Sauvignon 21%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 5.5%, Petite Sirah 5.5%
> buzi – Sangiovese 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 20%
> winemaker81 – Syrah 33.30%, Petite Sirah 33.30%, Merlot 33.30%
> Dom1950 – Zinfandel 75%, Alicante 25%
> Chuck E – Zinfandel 75%, Petit Syrah 25%
> Mac60 – Zinfandel 75%, Syrah 13%, Petite Sirah 7%, Merlot 5%
> Kraffty – Zinfandel 50%, Merlot 20%, Malbec 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%
> 
> *Commercial - red grapes:*
> 
> McGregor Winery – Rob Roy Blend – Cabernet Franc 50%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Merlot 20%
> Justin Vineyards – Isosceles – Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Cabernet Franc 11%, Merlo 10%
> San Acacia Cellars – Caballo Muerto – Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Merlot 9%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8%, Malbec 2%, Petite Verdot 2%
> Chateau Bellevue – Bordeaux – Merlot 65%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Cabernet Franc 10%
> Tentation de Dalem – Fronsac – Merlot 95%, Cabernet Franc 5%
> Latitud 42 – Rioja Reserva – Tempranillo 95%, Graciano 5%
> 
> *Commercial - white grapes:*
> 
> Chateau Belingard – Reserve Monbazillac – Semillion 70%, Muscadelle 15%, Sauvignon Blanc 15%


Awesome list. Thank you for sharing


----------



## winemaker81

SeniorHobby said:


> This is a great thread! It gives the beginner a direction for blending. I haven't ordered grapes from out of state yet but it sounds like so much fun I am tempted to start! Are their any suggestions for blends from northern grapes? Ex. Marquette, Frontenac Gris, Sabrvois, Brianna.


I'm happy you find it useful!

I haven't made red hybrids in a very long time, and made only varietals at that time. I have a line on VA grapes this fall, and have been researching blends. From what I've read, red hybrids are more finicky to blend than Vinifera. At this time I don't have any recommendations, but others may chime in.

Yesterday I received word that the local west coast grape purchase is happening. Depending on what is available, I'm planning on 8 lugs of Tempranillo and 8 lugs of Grenache or Sangiovese. Additionally, I'm considering 1 lug each of Syrah, Petit Verdot, and Mourvedre -- these will be fermented as a single batch, and used to blend into the other 2 batches after barrel aging. Instead of field blends (due to available containers), only the blend-in wine will be a field blend.


----------



## SeniorHobby

winemaker81 said:


> I'm happy you find it useful!
> 
> I haven't made red hybrids in a very long time, and made only varietals at that time. I have a line on VA grapes this fall, and have been researching blends. From what I've read, red hybrids are more finicky to blend than Vinifera. At this time I don't have any recommendations, but others may chime in.
> 
> Yesterday I received word that the local west coast grape purchase is happening. Depending on what is available, I'm planning on 8 lugs of Tempranillo and 8 lugs of Grenache or Sangiovese. Additionally, I'm considering 1 lug each of Syrah, Petit Verdot, and Mourvedre -- these will be fermented as a single batch, and used to blend into the other 2 batches after barrel aging. Instead of field blends (due to available containers), only the blend-in wine will be a field blend.


Do you have a supplier you purchase from? Is this something you do in the fall or do you preorder?
Thanks!


----------



## winemaker81

SeniorHobby said:


> Do you have a supplier you purchase from? Is this something you do in the fall or do you preorder?


We have a group local to Durham NC, that makes a group purchase -- currently from Musto. I was unable to participate last year, but in each of the years before that we purchased over 5 tons of grape.

The advantage of this is a better price on shipping, as the order arrives on a tractor trailer. The disadvantage is we get 1 order, which appears to be based mostly around the availability of Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot, and other grapes available during that time frame. It's still a good list, but it's not everything Musto ships.

IIRC, Musto is willing to deal with group purchases of at least 2,000 lbs. If you can find enough local people, look for a shipper relatively local to you. I live 45 minutes away from our coordinator, and we have folks coming from 2.5 hours away. When on the east coast, getting good Vinifera has it's difficulties.


----------



## Hazelemere

We blended hyper ripe 28 brix non raisined hand destemmed and uncrushed Amarone style Lodi Mettler Vineyard Petite Sirah with my own Pacific Northwest Regent to get ~14.9% alcohol instead of 16 from Petite Sirah with better acid (from the Regent) at about 74% Petite Sirah to 26% Regent in a blend. These grapes were fermented separately with RC 212 yeast and oaked during malolactic fermentation with medium toast American oak cubes at 30 per 5 Imperial gallons for 120 days. The wine is inky, rich and smooth with good tannin and low-medium acid with a smell of plums, coffee and chocolate with a trace of red currant (regent). I think that blending slightly acidic homegrown reds with commercial slightly flat or too sweet commercial reds can make some really tasty and fragrant balanced blends. We've also mixed homegrown Marechal Foch (slightly high acid) at SG 1.095 with slightly flat but rich and tasty Amador county Cabernet Sauvignon or Washington Syrah or California Zinfandel.


----------



## SeniorHobby

winemaker81 said:


> We have a group local to Durham NC, that makes a group purchase -- currently from Musto. I was unable to participate last year, but in each of the years before that we purchased over 5 tons of grape.
> 
> The advantage of this is a better price on shipping, as the order arrives on a tractor trailer. The disadvantage is we get 1 order, which appears to be based mostly around the availability of Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot, and other grapes available during that time frame. It's still a good list, but it's not everything Musto ships.
> 
> IIRC, Musto is willing to deal with group purchases of at least 2,000 lbs. If you can find enough local people, look for a shipper relatively local to you. I live 45 minutes away from our coordinator, and we have folks coming from 2.5 hours away. When on the east coast, getting good Vinifera has it's difficulties.


Thanks for the idea. It makes it a little tricky but possible.


----------



## VinesnBines

winemaker81 said:


> I haven't made red hybrids in a very long time, and made only varietals at that time. I have a line on VA grapes this fall, and have been researching blends. From what I've read, red hybrids are more finicky to blend than Vinifera. At this time I don't have any recommendations, but others may chime in.


Other growers need to chime in. 

My research, not personal experience, is that Sabrvois is a good blend with Baco Noir, Frontenac, or St. Croix. It might be good with Cab Sav or Zin to pep up other high sugar varieties. I don't have any suggestions for Brianna but read that it is a good blender with other whites - does not overpower. The newer hybrids are still in the trial stage for blending. Usually though the high acids are good to blend with the flatter, dull tending vinifera.


----------



## ratflinger

White Blend

Gewurztraporter - 50/50 Gewurztraminer / Piesporter


----------



## winemaker81

I've added a WMT White Grapes section, as we have an entry, and added everything since my last post.

I migrated my list from Excel to MS Access, as maintaining it in Excel is a PITA. If anyone spots any mistakes, please let me know.

*Red Blends - WMT*

tullamore: Alicante 60%, Muscat 40%
tullamore: Barbera 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
tullamore: Barbera 85%, Petite Sirah 15%
CDrew: Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Aglianico 5%
tullamore: Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
tullamore: Barbera 60%, Dolcetto 30%, Nebbiolo 10%
Nebbiolo020 : Cabernet Franc 85%, Merlot 5%, Carmenere 5%, Alicante Bouschet 5%
Mainshipfred: Cabernet Sauvignon 80%, Petit Verdot 12%, Tannat 8%
Guasto-IS: Cabernet Sauvignon 78%, Merlot 8%, Cabernet Franc 8%, Petit Verdot 4%, Malbec 2%
DistanceRunner: Cabernet Sauvignon 70%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Franc 10%
NCWC: Cabernet Sauvignon 51%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 13%, Sangiovese 10%
Meadini: Cabernet Sauvignon 50%, Merlot 30%, Syrah 20%
Chuck E: Carmenere 50%, Malbec 50%
winemaker81: Grenache 62.50%, Syrah 37.50%, Mourvedre 12.50%
Meadini: Grenache 50%, Syrah 25%, Merlot 25%
winemaker81: Merlot 67%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8.25%, Cabernet Franc 8.25%, Petit Verdot 8.25%, Malbec 8.25%
Jbu50: Merlot 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Petit Verdot 20%, Malbec 10%, Cabernet Franc 10%
winemaker81: Merlot 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 5%, Cabernet Franc 5%, Petit Verdot 5%
justsgm: Nebbiolo 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
Hazelmere: Petite Sirah 74%, Regent 26%
CDrew: Primitivo 60%, Syrah 40%
tullamore: Sangiovese 85%, Sagrantino 15%
justsgm: Sangiovese 75%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%, Alicante 5%
Meadini: Sangiovese 60%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Merlot 15%
tullamore: Sangiovese 60%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Syrah 5%
mainshipfred: Sangiovese 60%, Nebbiolo 20%, Alicante 20%
winemaker81: Sangiovese 50%, Montipulciano 12.50%, Nebbiolo 12.50%, Nero D'avoia 12.50%, Sagrantino 12.50%
Mac60: Sangiovese 45%, Cabernet Sauvignon 35%, Merlot 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
NCWC: Sangiovese 42%, Cabernet Sauvignon 21%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 5.50%, Petite Sirah 5.50%
buzi: Sangiovese 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 20%
winemaker81: Syrah 33.30%, Petite Sirah 33.30%, Merlot 33.30%
Dom1950: Zinfandel 75%, Alicante 25%
Chuck E: Zinfandel 75%, Petit Syrah 25%
Mac60: Zinfandel 75%, Syrah 13%, Petite Sirah 7%, Merlot 5%
Kraffty: Zinfandel 50%, Merlot 20%, Malbec 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%

*Red Blends - Commercial*

McGregor Winery – Rob Roy: Cabernet Franc 50%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Merlot 20%
Justin Vineyards – Isosceles: Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Cabernet Franc 11%, Merlot 10%
San Acacia Cellars – Caballo Muerto: Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Merlot 9%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8%, Malbec 4%
Tentation de Dalem – Fronsac: Merlot 95%, Cabernet Franc 5%
Chateau Bellevue – Bordeaux: Merlot 65%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Cabernet Franc 10%
Latitud 42 – Rioja Reserva: Tempranillo 95%, Graciano 5%

*White Blends - WMT*

ratflinger: GewurztramineR 50%, Piesporter 50%

*White Blends - Commercial*

Chateau Belingard – Reserve Monbazillac: Semillion 70%, Muscadelle 15%, Sauvignon Blanc 15%


I also list a copy of this list on my web site:






Successful Red Blends – Bryan's Wine & Beer Making Site







wine.bkfazekas.com


----------



## Mcjeff

You all have inspired me. In addition to ordering 3 lugs of Merlot which I made last year I ordered 3 lugs of Cabernet Franc. I plan to ferment separately and have a FWK Cabernet and then do some blending and expect to have some single bottles of each or maybe some different blends.


----------



## winemaker81

I purchased 2 bottles of Antonio Federici's Roma Rossa 2019, and opened one last night. WOW! It's a Montepulciano (60%) / Cesanese (40%) blend. I've never heard of Cesanese before, although that's not a surprise, as there are so many grape. It's grown in the Lazio region, on the west coast of Italy, half way down the "boot".

While I doubt I'll ever lay hands on a USA-grown version, I can always dream!

This has been added to my database of blends, and will be in the list the next time I publish an update.


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> I purchased 2 bottles of Antonio Federici's Roma Rossa 2019, and opened one last night. WOW! It's a Montepulciano (60%) / Cesanese (40%) blend. I've never heard of Cesanese before, although that's not a surprise, as there are so many grape. It's grown in the Lazio region, on the west coast of Italy, half way down the "boot".
> 
> While I doubt I'll ever lay hands on a USA-grown version, I can always dream!
> 
> This has been added to my database of blends, and will be in the list the next time I publish an update.


From what I read, Cesanese grapes are not grown anywhere on the planet other than Italy.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> From what I read, Cesanese grapes are not grown anywhere on the planet other than Italy.


That is a bummer. I'm thinking of ordering a case of this wine -- it is that good.


----------



## BarrelMonkey

Since we now have a white wine blend category: I'm currently making a white 'field blend' from grapes that Mrs. Monkey and I picked at a local vineyard. I'm guessing ~50% chardonnay, 40% (white) pinot noir and 10% viognier.

I expect I'll bottle this in spring 2023 so will report back then as to how it worked out!


----------



## Guasto-IS

My grandpa's wine blend from 1956 - 1986, back in the ironbound section of Newark, NJ was 12 boxes Muscato (42lb/box) and 4 boxes Alicante (36lb/box). Wine grapes sold by a guy named "Chief" on South Street.

Adjusting for box weights, the blend would be roughly 78% Muscato 22% Alicante. Boy that vino put people on their butt!


----------



## winemaker81

Guasto-IS said:


> My grandpa's wine blend from 1956 - 1986, back in the ironbound section of Newark, NJ was 12 boxes Muscato (42lb/box) and 4 boxes Alicante (36lb/box). Wine grapes sold by a guy named "Chief" on South Street.
> 
> Adjusting for box weights, the blend would be roughly 78% Muscato 22% Alicante. Boy that vino put people on their butt!


I'm going to classify this one as a white wine, as it's mostly white.

Thinking back to the late 80's, the grapes my mentors purchased often came in at 26 to 30 brix, and one guy chaptalized everything to 32 brix. He judged a wine by how few glasses it took to knock him down!


----------



## distancerunner

Alicante is a tenturier grape. Red skins, red juice. It's used for color.

My grandfather's was 13 Muscat to 11 Alicante. It was inky purple-red.

My guess is Guasto's grandfather's wine would be ruby red.


----------



## winemaker81

distancerunner said:


> Alicante is a tenturier grape. Red skins, red juice. It's used for color.
> 
> My grandfather's was 13 Muscat to 11 Alicante. It was inky purple-red.
> 
> My guess is Guasto's grandfather's wine would be ruby red.


Were the Muscat fermented on the skins, like reds? If so, I'd call it a "red" due to body. If it was all juice, I'd call it white. If it was white juice and red grape, I have no idea what to call it.

This test question was NOT in the class material!!!


----------



## Guasto-IS

distancerunner said:


> Alicante is a tenturier grape. Red skins, red juice. It's used for color.
> 
> My grandfather's was 13 Muscat to 11 Alicante. It was inky purple-red.
> 
> My guess is Guasto's grandfather's wine would be ruby red.





distancerunner said:


> Alicante is a tenturier grape. Red skins, red juice. It's used for color.
> 
> My grandfather's was 13 Muscat to 11 Alicante. It was inky purple-red.
> 
> My guess is Guasto's grandfather's wine would be ruby red.


Spot on distancerunner! 

I took my 1st try to make grandpa's blend this year using juice and it's a beautiful ruby red, just like I remember it. 

We'll see if the tastes is close on 11/11 (St. Martino Day, when the must 'magically' turns to wine)! .....Like Italians actually need an excuse to drink wine!


----------



## Hazelemere

winemaker81 said:


> I'm going to classify this one as a white wine, as it's mostly white.
> 
> Thinking back to the late 80's, the grapes my mentors purchased often came in at 26 to 30 brix, and one guy chaptalized everything to 32 brix. He judged a wine by how few glasses it took to knock him down



32 BRIX SOUNDS LIKE IDIOT WINE


----------



## Kitchen

Just started a 8:6 Cab Sauv to Pitet Sirah field blend this week. Hopefully it turns out good.


----------



## winemaker81

I'm making a barrel of Grenache and another of Tempranillo, plus a carboy of Syrah, Petite Sirah, and Mourvedre (Rhone blend). A year from now I'll bench test adding 5% to 20% the Rhone blend to the other two, but won't know what the final percentages are until then.

NOTE -- as folks post their blends, I'm adding them to my database. I'll probably post an updated list every other month or so, depending on how many additions we get. The list is already big enough that I don't want to post updates too frequently.

I will probably update the *copy on my web* site more frequently, as I can update the original post.


----------



## Kitchen

winemaker81 said:


> I'm making a barrel of Grenache and another of Tempranillo, plus a carboy of Syrah, Petite Sirah, and Mourvedre (Rhone blend). A year from now I'll bench test adding 5% to 20% the Rhone blend to the other two, but won't know what the final percentages are until then.
> 
> NOTE -- as folks post their blends, I'm adding them to my database. I'll probably post an updated list every other month or so, depending on how many additions we get. The list is already big enough that I don't want to post updates too frequently.
> 
> I will probably update the *copy on my web* site more frequently, as I can update the original post.


In that case, I also have a 72:28 blend of Cab Sauv and Merlot in two barrels right now. Grape from Mendocino county and I let them macerate for 32 days. One barrel is a 3:1 mix of free run to pressed, while the other is 3:2 pressed to free run. The barrels are neutral so I added a medium/medium+ oak blend to the former, and a med+ heavy blend to the latter. 

I also did a 2:1 Chenin Blanc to Sauv Blanc (CA source) blend this year with the intention to turn to brandy to fortify some of the CabSirah blend for a tawny. Thankfully I have more then I need because it turned out to be a very nice blend too.


----------



## Hazelemere

Kitchen said:


> In that case, I also have a 72:28 blend of Cab Sauv and Merlot in two barrels right now. Grape from Mendocino county and I let them macerate for 32 days. One barrel is a 3:1 mix of free run to pressed, while the other is 3:2 pressed to free run. The barrels are neutral so I added a medium/medium+ oak blend to the former, and a med+ heavy blend to the latter.
> 
> I also did a 2:1 Chenin Blanc to Sauv Blanc (CA source) blend this year with the intention to turn to brandy to fortify some of the CabSirah blend for a tawny. Thankfully I have more then I need because it turned out to be a very nice blend too.


taste grenache with a bit of syrah and a bit of mourvedre


----------



## Mac60

This seasons Grapes we got from Gino Pinto were the best we have ever got, really outstanding.
We Pressed on Tuesday and got a preview of the wine, I think we have a 2. real winners of a epic vintage year with these blend. 11 days on the skins fermented dry at 9 Brix or .99
Not sure why it took me 20 years to use a Refractometer vs Hydrometer to monitor progress.
I started out using both to check accuracy. I used a spreadsheet to adjust for alcohol, I found it much easier and just as effective using the Refractometer with the spreadsheet, once I knew what number I needed to hit on the Brix scale is was so much faster and easier.
How many of you use a Refractometer measure your progress?
We got 216 Gallons of Vino out of 77 Lugs
*46 Gallons of Barbera Blend*
81% Barbera​13% Sangiovese Brunello​6% Petite Syrah​*170 Gallons of Super Tuscan Blend*
44% Sangiovese Brunello​40% Cabernet Sauv 169 Clone​10 % Merlot​6% Petite Syrah​


----------



## Donz

77 lugs is no joke Mike!


----------



## Mac60

Donz said:


> 77 lugs is no joke Mike!


Donz, I converted my 20 year old manual crusher/destemmer to motorized and what a joy and time saver. Just a little over 2 hours to process the 77 lugs and no sore shoulders/arms. The new Lanceman Bladder Press was also a pleasure, load it and sip wine as it presses grapes dry.
This was the most we have spent on grapes it better make the best wine. We spent $89 a lug on the LMP Cab Sauv Clone 169 Crazy, But the taste off the press was impressive. We are looking forward to the finished wine next year.


----------



## CDrew

Outstanding. What are you going to do with all that wine? I hope you have many thirsty friends!


----------



## Mac60

There are 3 of us who get together and share the expense and time. We divide it 3 ways. we each get roughly 350 bottles, that we enjoy and give a small amount away, everyone is happy as long as the wine taste good. Yes we do have a bunch of thirsty friends who like to beg us for a bottle or two, they always offer to buy it from us. 
We missed last year, I got a nasty COVID bug one week before the planned crush. That made this year a real pleasure.


----------



## Donz

Mac60 said:


> Donz, I converted my 20 year old manual crusher/destemmer to motorized and what a joy and time saver. Just a little over 2 hours to process the 77 lugs and no sore shoulders/arms. The new Lanceman Bladder Press was also a pleasure, load it and sip wine as it presses grapes dry.
> This was the most we have spent on grapes it better make the best wine. We spent $89 a lug on the LMP Cab Sauv Clone 169 Crazy, But the taste off the press was impressive. We are looking forward to the


That's awesome Mike. It must have been quite the job crushing in the past manually. My machine looks like yours with a motor of course but we're still pressing with 2 old school rachet presses. $89 a lug is certainly expensive... I'm sure the results will reflect the cost. 

Interesting blends that you are doing this year, especially the Barbera. I am considering a Barbera for next year so let me know how it turns out.


----------



## winemaker81

For a change of pace, the following list is what has been submitted by members, sorted by member name:

*BarrelMonkey*

Chardonnay 50%, Pinot Noir (white) 40%, Viognier 10%

*buzi*

Sangiovese 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 20%

*CDrew*

Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Aglianico 5%
Primitivo 60%, Syrah 40%

*Chuck E*

Carmenere 50%, Malbec 50%
Zinfandel 75%, Petit Syrah 25%

*DistanceRunner*

Cabernet Sauvignon 70%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Franc 10%

*Dom1950*

Zinfandel 75%, Alicante 25%

*Guasto-IS*

Cabernet Sauvignon 78%, Merlot 8%, Cabernet Franc 8%, Petit Verdot 4%, Malbec 2%
Muscato 78%, Alicante 22%

*Hazelmere*

Petite Sirah 74%, Regent 26%

*Jbu50*

Merlot 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Petit Verdot 20%, Malbec 10%, Cabernet Franc 10%

*justsgm*

Nebbiolo 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
Sangiovese 75%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%, Alicante 5%

*Kitchen*

Cabernet Sauvignon 72%, Merlot 28%
Cabernet Sauvignon 57%, Petite Sirah 43%
Chenin Blanc 67.70%, Sauvignon Blanc 33.30%

*Kraffty*

Zinfandel 50%, Merlot 20%, Malbec 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%

*Mac60*

Barbera 81%, Sangiovese 13%, Petite Sirah 6%
Sangiovese 45%, Cabernet Sauvignon 35%, Merlot 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
Sangiovese 44%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 10%, Petite Sirah 6%
Zinfandel 75%, Syrah 13%, Petite Sirah 7%, Merlot 5%

*Mainshipfred*

Cabernet Sauvignon 80%, Petit Verdot 12%, Tannat 8%
Sangiovese 60%, Nebbiolo 20%, Alicante 20%

*Meadini*

Cabernet Sauvignon 50%, Merlot 30%, Syrah 20%
Grenache 50%, Syrah 25%, Merlot 25%
Sangiovese 60%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Merlot 15%

*NCWC*

Cabernet Sauvignon 51%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 13%, Sangiovese 10%
Sangiovese 42%, Cabernet Sauvignon 21%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 5.50%, Petite Sirah 5.50%

*Nebbiolo020*

Cabernet Franc 85%, Merlot 5%, Carmenere 5%, Alicante Bouschet 5%

*ratflinger*

GewurztramineR 50%, Piesporter 50%

*tullamore*

Alicante 60%, Muscat 40%
Barbera 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
Barbera 85%, Petite Sirah 15%
Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
Barbera 60%, Dolcetto 30%, Nebbiolo 10%
Sangiovese 85%, Sagrantino 15%
Sangiovese 60%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Syrah 5%

*winemaker81*

Grenache 62.50%, Syrah 37.50%, Mourvedre 12.50%
Merlot 67%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8.25%, Cabernet Franc 8.25%, Petit Verdot 8.25%, Malbec 8.25%
Merlot 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 5%, Cabernet Franc 5%, Petit Verdot 5%, Malbec 5%
Sangiovese 50%, Montipulciano 12.50%, Nebbiolo 12.50%, Nero D'avoia 12.50%, Sagrantino 12.50%Syrah 33.30%, Petite Sirah 33.30%, Merlot 33.30%


----------



## StimVino

Thanks for doing this post. My best wine last year was a 75% Pinot Noir co-fermented with 25% Syrah grapes. It was also my only blend of 6 reds that I did least year and by far the best wine that I made. So, I decided moving forward that I need to explore blending more. This year Im working on a few Italian blends. Will send you my post once I've sampled them. Also, working on a few fruit wine blends. Not sure if you are tracking fruit wines, but would be curious to hear from others on successful combinations. Maybe in another forum.


----------



## winemaker81

StimVino said:


> Not sure if you are tracking fruit wines, but would be curious to hear from others on successful combinations.


I see no reason to not add fruit wine combinations to the list. I'm tracking everything in a MS Access database (added your Pinot Noir/Syrah), and posting a report from the DB every couple of months. I add another category (Fruit Wine) or two (Fruit/Grape Wine), and the report doesn't change, it just has a new section or two.


----------



## Joe B.

Has anyone done a Barbera/Grenache blend? I had to pick early this year due to rain but had some Barbera and Grenache that was just too green. Later had weeks of good weather and picked around some rot in both to get enough for a batch of field blend. It's fermenting now.


----------



## winemaker81

Joe B. said:


> Has anyone done a Barbera/Grenache blend? I had to pick early this year due to rain but had some Barbera and Grenache that was just too green. Later had weeks of good weather and picked around some rot in both to get enough for a batch of field blend. It's fermenting now.


What are the percentage of each? An approximate value is fine.


----------



## Joe B.

I had 75lbs of Barbera and 65lbs of Grenache.


----------



## buzi

Joe B. said:


> I had 75lbs of Barbera and 65lbs of Grenache.


Check your acid levels. Barbara tends to be a little high. If the Grenache is low you might be perfect - otherwise you might need a slight adjustment. Should be an interesting blend!


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday I pressed 2 FWK Tavola Merlot kit -- each had the pomace from 8 lugs of grapes added, Grenache to one and Tempranillo to the other. I grossed 9 gallons of wine from the Merlot/Grenache pomace wine, and 8 gallons from the Merlot/Tempranillo pomace wine. Obviously, a fair amount of wine is left in the pomace, else the kits would gross 6 gallons.

This produces a 67% Merlot / 33% Grenache blend, and a 75% Merlot / 25% Tempranillo blend. Initial tasting of completely green wines was actually good. I have good expectations for both.

However, I'm not adding them to our list, as being kit-wine based, they don't fit the purpose of this thread. If we had enough entries, I'd make a similar thread in the Kit Wine forum, but I don't see a lot of folks posting about blending kits.


----------



## StimVino

Finally had time to do blending trials with a focus on Italian varieties this year. In previous years, I've made straight varietals from Nebbiolo and Sangiovese that turned out excellent aged with french oak cubes (nebbiolo) and slightly sweet but a family favorite (sangiovese). This year I selected Nebbiolo, Montepulciano, Barbera, Merlot, and Muscat to work with. The Muscat was something that I added as a wild card based on conversations with a few old timers that used field blends with both red and white grapes, but could not be sure which grapes and in what proportions. So I decided why not and bought 2 cases of Muscat and co-fermented with the Nebbiolo and Montepulciano. That was my only fixed starting point since everything else was fermented separately. After trying many combinations with the varieties that I had available, and based solely on my taste which tends to lean towards medium-bodied dry red wines, I decided that in every instance the barbara added something to each varietal as an excellent blending grape (similar to alicante bouschet). I should also mention that I like to stay above the 70% threshold with a single varietal as a baseline that is blended with enhancements, as opposed to a blend with no rules. I attached my blending sheet, but here they are:

Nebbiolo (70.5%) + Barbara (21.2%) + Muscat (8.3%)
Montepulciano (70.5%) + Barbara (21.2%) + Muscat (8.3%)
Merlot (78.9%) + Barbara (21.2%)

After finishing the blends this week, I plan to start ML Inoculation and will add different oak cubes based on how much or how little tannin I can taste in each. I'll let ML ride for 2 months, then rack and age for 1-year before bottling. My goal is always to try and get everything bottled before next year's harvest. If anyone has any adds or suggestions, Im open ears.


----------



## 0jamesclarke

Red wines are classified in accordance with how they taste on the tongue or their body. This is determined by the amount of dissolved solids, also called tannins and the alcohol content of the wine. A wine with light body, for example, contains lower tannins and appeals lightly on the palate. Alternatively, a full-bodied wine feels heavier on the palate and may have maximum alcohol content. There are medium-bodied wines falling in between the two classifications. Those that come from cooler wine regions such as Germany, the UK, and Austria, are usually light-bodied wines. Full-bodied ones, however, include the Australian Shiraz, Cabernet Sauvignon from California, and Argentina's Malbec. Those that are manufactured in areas like Bordeaux, Washington, and Burgundy are medium-bodied wines. But of course, the best tasting ones are those that are produced in our very own regions. 

few outstanding ones you should be familiar with such as: 

Syrah/Sirah​Cabernet Sauvignon​Merlot​Pinot Noir​


----------



## Clammypollack

My two favorite blends are reds. The first is 40% Barbera, 40% red Zinfandel and 20% Alicante. I learned this from the elderly Italian man who sold me my first wine making equipment. It’s a really pleasant blend. It’s light bodied, fruity and as some people say, just a friendly wine to drink.
The other one is a Sangiovese blend and from what I’ve read there are many different varietals that are used in making this wine. we use equal amounts of Cabernet sauvignon, Cabernet franc, Merlot and Sangiovese grapes. This is also a very drinkable and friendly red.
I’m not big on bold, tannic reds so these to suit me perfectly


----------



## Clammypollack

Jovimaple said:


> When using grapes, are you fermenting them separately and blending the wines or fermenting all the varietals together?


I have read that it’s best to ferment them separately and then blend them when racking much later on. It’s what I do and it seems to work well. I would love to see what other more experienced wine makers are doing so I will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Ohio Bob

Best? It’s just different. Much easier to tweak the exact taste you want in a blend if fermenting separately. It’s what I always do. If I was field blending grapes I might not keep them separate.


----------



## distancerunner

Field blending simplifies the process. The “if”comes with experience, tempered by the harvest and condition (important for those of us east of the Mississippi).

Blending allows more options. At least in my experience, is the “but” is that there can be a difference between containers. I don’t know why this happens.


----------



## winemaker81

distancerunner said:


> Field blending simplifies the process.


Very true. Additionally, small producers may not have the space to bulk age numerous batches. We have to fit our practices to our situations.



Ohio Bob said:


> *Best? It’s just different.* Much easier to tweak the exact taste you want in a blend if fermenting separately. It’s what I always do. If I was field blending grapes I might not keep them separate.


Emphasis mine. You make an excellent point.

When preparing for a field blend, I research the grape varieties, looking at characteristics AND at commercial blends. This is why I started this thread, figuring if I'm looking for ideas, so are others.

Then I roll the dice. For the 2020 reds, I made Merlot, Zinfandel, and a Bordeaux Blend (equal parts CS, CF, Malbec, PV), all fermented separately, and at pressing time I blended based upon what sounded like good blends, altered by my available containers. I have two 54 liter barrels and had to fill both + have sufficient topup for a year. So I rolled the dice and blended blindly.

Could I have made better blends? The answer is "no", since I made my decision and any other decision would have been just as blind.

IMO post aging blending doesn't produce the best blend, it produces the best blend _at that moment_. Blend a week sooner or later, have something different for dinner, e.g., numerous things might change the blender's sensory feelings. If working in a group, these points affect all the participants, and a change in the roster might change the blend.

Again, IMO, think before you do and make the best decision you can _at that moment._ Then don't worry about "what might have been", as there's no going back.


----------



## winemaker81

*Red Grape - WMT

Alicante*

tullamore: Alicante 60%, Muscat 40%

*Barbera*

tullamore: Barbera 90%, Petite Sirah 10%

tullamore: Barbera 85%, Petite Sirah 15%

CDrew: Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Aglianico 5%

tullamore: Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Petite Sirah 5%

tullamore: Barbera 60%, Dolcetto 30%, Nebbiolo 10%

Joe B.: Barbera 54%, Grenache 46%

Clammypollack: Barbera 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Alicante 20%

*Barbera*

Mac60: Barbera 81%, Sangiovese 13%, Petite Sirah 6%

*Cabernet Franc*

Nebbiolo020: Cabernet Franc 85%, Merlot 5%, Carmenere 5%, Alicante Bouschet 5%

*Cabernet Sauvignon*

Mainshipfred: Cabernet Sauvignon 80%, Petit Verdot 12%, Tannat 8%

Guasto-IS: Cabernet Sauvignon 78%, Merlot 8%, Cabernet Franc 8%, Petit Verdot 4%, Malbec 2%

Kitchen: Cabernet Sauvignon 72%, Merlot 28%

DistanceRunner: Cabernet Sauvignon 70%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Franc 10%

kitchen: Cabernet Sauvignon 57%, Petite Sirah 43%

NCWC: Cabernet Sauvignon 51%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 13%, Sangiovese 10%

Meadini: Cabernet Sauvignon 50%, Merlot 30%, Syrah 20%

Clammypollack: Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Cabernet Franc 25%, Merlot 25%, Sangiovese 25%

*Carmenere*

Chuck E: Carmenere 50%, Malbec 50%

*Grenache*

winemaker81: Grenache 62.50%, Syrah 37.50%, Mourvedre 12.50%

Meadini: Grenache 50%, Syrah 25%, Merlot 25%

*Merlot*

StimVino: Merlot 78.90%, Barbera 21.20%

winemaker81: Merlot 67%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8.25%, Cabernet Franc 8.25%, Petit Verdot 8.25%, Malbec 8.25%

Jbu50: Merlot 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Petit Verdot 20%, Malbec 10%, Cabernet Franc 10%

winemaker81: Merlot 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 5%, Cabernet Franc 5%, Petit Verdot 5%, Malbec 5%

*Montepulciano*

StimVino: Montepulciano 70.50%, Barbara 21.20%, Muscat 8.30%

*Nebbiolo*

justsgm: Nebbiolo 90%, Petite Sirah 10%

StimVino: Nebbiolo 70.50%, Barbera 21.20%, Muscat 8.30%

*Petite Sirah*

Hazelmere: Petite Sirah 74%, Regent 26%

*Pinot Noir*

StimVino: Pinot Noir 75%, Syrah 25%

*Primitivo*

CDrew: Primitivo 60%, Syrah 40%

*Sangiovese*

tullamore: Sangiovese 85%, Sagrantino 15%

justsgm: Sangiovese 75%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%, Alicante 5%

Meadini: Sangiovese 60%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Merlot 15%

tullamore: Sangiovese 60%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Syrah 5%

mainshipfred: Sangiovese 60%, Nebbiolo 20%, Alicante 20%

winemaker81: Sangiovese 50%, Montipulciano 12.50%, Nebbiolo 12.50%, Nero D'avoia 12.50%, Sagrantino 12.50%

Mac60: Sangiovese 45%, Cabernet Sauvignon 35%, Merlot 15%, Petite Sirah 5%

Mac60: Sangiovese 44%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 10%, Petite Sirah 6%

NCWC: Sangiovese 42%, Cabernet Sauvignon 21%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 5.50%, Petite Sirah 5.50%

buzi: Sangiovese 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 20%

*Syrah*

winemaker81: Syrah 33.30%, Petite Sirah 33.30%, Merlot 33.30%

*Zinfandel*

Dom1950: Zinfandel 75%, Alicante 25%

Chuck E: Zinfandel 75%, Petit Syrah 25%

Mac60: Zinfandel 75%, Syrah 13%, Petite Sirah 7%, Merlot 5%

Kraffty: Zinfandel 50%, Merlot 20%, Malbec 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%

*Red Grape - Commercial

Cabernet Franc*

McGregor Winery – Rob Roy: Cabernet Franc 50%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Merlot 20%

*Cabernet Sauvignon*

Mark Ryan Winery - Dead Horse: Cabernet Sauvignon 85%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Franc 4%, Petit Verdot 1%

Justin Vineyards – Isosceles: Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Cabernet Franc 11%, Merlot 10%

San Acacia Cellars – Caballo Muerto: Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Merlot 9%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8%, Malbec 2%, Petite Verdot 2%

Red Head - Red Sedan: Cabernet Sauvignon 60%, Shiraz 40%

*Grenache*

Cabalié: Grenache 70%, Syrah 20%, Carignan 10%

Domaine de la Presidente - Cotes du Rhone: Grenache 50%, Syrah 35%, Carignan 10%, Mourvedre 5%

*Merlot*

Tentation de Dalem – Fronsac: Merlot 95%, Cabernet Franc 5%

Chateau Bellevue – Bordeaux: Merlot 65%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Cabernet Franc 10%

*Montepulciano*

Antionio Federici - Roma Rosso: Montepulciano 60%, Cesanese 40%

*Tempranillo*

Latitud 42 – Rioja Reserva: Tempranillo 95%, Graciano 5%

*White Grape - WMT

Chardonnay*

BarrelMonkey: Chardonnay 50%, Pinot Noir (white) 40%, Viognier 10%

*Chenin Blanc*

Kitchen: Chenin Blanc 67.70%, Sauvignon Blanc 33.30%

*GewurztramineR*

ratflinger: GewurztramineR 50%, Piesporter 50%

*Muscato*

Guasto-IS: Muscato 78%, Alicante 22%

*White Grape - Commercial

Semillion*

Chateau Belingard – Reserve Monbazillac: Semillion 70%, Muscadelle 15%, Sauvignon Blanc 15%


----------



## Mac60

winemaker81 said:


> *Red Grape - WMT
> 
> Alicante*
> 
> tullamore: Alicante 60%, Muscat 40%
> 
> *Barbera*
> 
> tullamore: Barbera 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
> 
> tullamore: Barbera 85%, Petite Sirah 15%
> 
> CDrew: Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Aglianico 5%
> 
> tullamore: Barbera 80%, Sangiovese 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
> 
> tullamore: Barbera 60%, Dolcetto 30%, Nebbiolo 10%
> 
> Joe B.: Barbera 54%, Grenache 46%
> 
> Clammypollack: Barbera 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Alicante 20%
> 
> *Barbera*
> 
> Mac60: Barbera 81%, Sangiovese 13%, Petite Sirah 6%
> 
> *Cabernet Franc*
> 
> Nebbiolo020: Cabernet Franc 85%, Merlot 5%, Carmenere 5%, Alicante Bouschet 5%
> 
> *Cabernet Sauvignon*
> 
> Mainshipfred: Cabernet Sauvignon 80%, Petit Verdot 12%, Tannat 8%
> 
> Guasto-IS: Cabernet Sauvignon 78%, Merlot 8%, Cabernet Franc 8%, Petit Verdot 4%, Malbec 2%
> 
> Kitchen: Cabernet Sauvignon 72%, Merlot 28%
> 
> DistanceRunner: Cabernet Sauvignon 70%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Franc 10%
> 
> kitchen: Cabernet Sauvignon 57%, Petite Sirah 43%
> 
> NCWC: Cabernet Sauvignon 51%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 13%, Sangiovese 10%
> 
> Meadini: Cabernet Sauvignon 50%, Merlot 30%, Syrah 20%
> 
> Clammypollack: Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Cabernet Franc 25%, Merlot 25%, Sangiovese 25%
> 
> *Carmenere*
> 
> Chuck E: Carmenere 50%, Malbec 50%
> 
> *Grenache*
> 
> winemaker81: Grenache 62.50%, Syrah 37.50%, Mourvedre 12.50%
> 
> Meadini: Grenache 50%, Syrah 25%, Merlot 25%
> 
> *Merlot*
> 
> StimVino: Merlot 78.90%, Barbera 21.20%
> 
> winemaker81: Merlot 67%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8.25%, Cabernet Franc 8.25%, Petit Verdot 8.25%, Malbec 8.25%
> 
> Jbu50: Merlot 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Petit Verdot 20%, Malbec 10%, Cabernet Franc 10%
> 
> winemaker81: Merlot 40%, Zinfandel 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 5%, Cabernet Franc 5%, Petit Verdot 5%, Malbec 5%
> 
> *Montepulciano*
> 
> StimVino: Montepulciano 70.50%, Barbara 21.20%, Muscat 8.30%
> 
> *Nebbiolo*
> 
> justsgm: Nebbiolo 90%, Petite Sirah 10%
> 
> StimVino: Nebbiolo 70.50%, Barbera 21.20%, Muscat 8.30%
> 
> *Petite Sirah*
> 
> Hazelmere: Petite Sirah 74%, Regent 26%
> 
> *Pinot Noir*
> 
> StimVino: Pinot Noir 75%, Syrah 25%
> 
> *Primitivo*
> 
> CDrew: Primitivo 60%, Syrah 40%
> 
> *Sangiovese*
> 
> tullamore: Sangiovese 85%, Sagrantino 15%
> 
> justsgm: Sangiovese 75%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%, Alicante 5%
> 
> Meadini: Sangiovese 60%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Merlot 15%
> 
> tullamore: Sangiovese 60%, Merlot 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 15%, Syrah 5%
> 
> mainshipfred: Sangiovese 60%, Nebbiolo 20%, Alicante 20%
> 
> winemaker81: Sangiovese 50%, Montipulciano 12.50%, Nebbiolo 12.50%, Nero D'avoia 12.50%, Sagrantino 12.50%
> 
> Mac60: Sangiovese 45%, Cabernet Sauvignon 35%, Merlot 15%, Petite Sirah 5%
> 
> Mac60: Sangiovese 44%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 10%, Petite Sirah 6%
> 
> NCWC: Sangiovese 42%, Cabernet Sauvignon 21%, Merlot 26%, Syrah 5.50%, Petite Sirah 5.50%
> 
> buzi: Sangiovese 40%, Cabernet Sauvignon 40%, Merlot 20%
> 
> *Syrah*
> 
> winemaker81: Syrah 33.30%, Petite Sirah 33.30%, Merlot 33.30%
> 
> *Zinfandel*
> 
> Dom1950: Zinfandel 75%, Alicante 25%
> 
> Chuck E: Zinfandel 75%, Petit Syrah 25%
> 
> Mac60: Zinfandel 75%, Syrah 13%, Petite Sirah 7%, Merlot 5%
> 
> Kraffty: Zinfandel 50%, Merlot 20%, Malbec 20%, Cabernet Sauvignon 10%
> 
> *Red Grape - Commercial
> 
> Cabernet Franc*
> 
> McGregor Winery – Rob Roy: Cabernet Franc 50%, Cabernet Sauvignon 30%, Merlot 20%
> 
> *Cabernet Sauvignon*
> 
> Mark Ryan Winery - Dead Horse: Cabernet Sauvignon 85%, Merlot 10%, Cabernet Franc 4%, Petit Verdot 1%
> 
> Justin Vineyards – Isosceles: Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Cabernet Franc 11%, Merlot 10%
> 
> San Acacia Cellars – Caballo Muerto: Cabernet Sauvignon 79%, Merlot 9%, Cabernet Sauvignon 8%, Malbec 2%, Petite Verdot 2%
> 
> Red Head - Red Sedan: Cabernet Sauvignon 60%, Shiraz 40%
> 
> *Grenache*
> 
> Cabalié: Grenache 70%, Syrah 20%, Carignan 10%
> 
> Domaine de la Presidente - Cotes du Rhone: Grenache 50%, Syrah 35%, Carignan 10%, Mourvedre 5%
> 
> *Merlot*
> 
> Tentation de Dalem – Fronsac: Merlot 95%, Cabernet Franc 5%
> 
> Chateau Bellevue – Bordeaux: Merlot 65%, Cabernet Sauvignon 25%, Cabernet Franc 10%
> 
> *Montepulciano*
> 
> Antionio Federici - Roma Rosso: Montepulciano 60%, Cesanese 40%
> 
> *Tempranillo*
> 
> Latitud 42 – Rioja Reserva: Tempranillo 95%, Graciano 5%
> 
> *White Grape - WMT
> 
> Chardonnay*
> 
> BarrelMonkey: Chardonnay 50%, Pinot Noir (white) 40%, Viognier 10%
> 
> *Chenin Blanc*
> 
> Kitchen: Chenin Blanc 67.70%, Sauvignon Blanc 33.30%
> 
> *GewurztramineR*
> 
> ratflinger: GewurztramineR 50%, Piesporter 50%
> 
> *Muscato*
> 
> Guasto-IS: Muscato 78%, Alicante 22%
> 
> *White Grape - Commercial
> 
> Semillion*
> 
> Chateau Belingard – Reserve Monbazillac: Semillion 70%, Muscadelle 15%, Sauvignon Blanc 15%


Great list you put together.. Thank you, its a great quick refrence.


----------

